# How Many 40 + TTC Au Natural, No meds, IVF etc?



## Omi

I was just wondering, really.. How many of you are TTC au natural, having no meds (clomid etc), no nothing just you and him, a few magic potions and a prayer?

Im curious i guess, as being 40 i don't qualify for IVF and the sorts and not being independently wealthy (i wish) we don't have the funds to pay £3500-£4500 a pop (if it was 3 tries..different story..) Anyway..

So, except for the cbfm, a few sticks here and there and the trusty prenatal, that's pretty much us. Anyone else?

Omi xxx :kiss:


----------



## Janie66

Hi Omi,
We are same as you, just trying to do it naturally right now, we have changed our diets allot in last few months, eating more healthy, trying to add antioxgens type foods allot, and taking prenatal vits for us both, and some Maca extract too, we too don&#8217;t qualify for nhs fertility treatment, which really peeves me off tbh..... Was thinking of trying Chinese treatment as in herbal, will look into to that later.... My Gp is doing some tests for me at mo, i.e. FSH and LH and thyroid bloods... also will be doing my prostgene blood next week too, and i'm also booked in for a transvaginal scan at end of month. That&#8217;s about it so far. Next.......lol


----------



## Omi

I know what you mean. Ive had some things done, but not majority invasive as did get pg twice although mc. But hey. I was told, and i signed for a dye thing so i don't know. Otherwise its just my eggs and hubby's sperm really. He's come out clean so one can only hope and pray really! :)

Good luck, chicken!

Omi xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

me!! except for started on soy if you can class that as meds at all. just me and DF, the monitor, a few ov kits, the folic acid, a bit of conceive plus and the soy more recently. I'm 40 and not looked into any tests yet since MMC last Nov as only really started TTC properly in April this year. We go on a cruise at the end of Pct so if it hasn't happened by the time we get back, I will go to the GP and see what tests we can get done as I am 41 in Dec. DF is only 26 so can't see there being a problem with him but you never know I suppose. x


----------



## Missy

Me too...just taking pre-natal vits etc. Cycle is a bit dodge and not sure if I'm ov'ing possibly cos still breastfeeding so might start taking agnus castus next cycle. I'm just 43 and was 41 when I fell pg with DD, nearly 42 when she was born and we weren't even trying...just not preventing so hope that gives you some positive thought vibes :) I'm hoping that as we fell easily that time, it shouldn't be a non-runner two years on. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## poppy666

Me too, i just had Korben nearly 6mths ago at 40 and trying again one last time, wasnt trying with Korben it just happened, so fingers crossed im blessed again soon x


----------



## Caezzybe

Hubby and I conceived in November 2009 and Logan was born 3 weeks ago. We had been TTC for 14 months before we got lucky. I am 41 and we want to start TTC again ASAP au naturale. We need to wait a few weeks for blood tests to come back as Logan has Downs, undiagnosed until he was 1 day old. We may have to have genetic testing or counselling first but are keen for a brother or sister for our lovely little boy :)


----------



## chysantheMUM

Me too , just taking prenatal supplements and using conceive plus but other than that its just us during what nature intended :sex: I'm 40 and as far as I'm aware in full working order :winkwink: but we've only been trying for approx 2 months, so early days. However, before we started TTC I told my OH that if we couldn't conceive naturally then its not meant to be because I don't really want to go down the meds route. A bit selfish perhaps because I already have a child and he doesn't but I just don't feel like I'm ready to put myself through that amount of stress. Who knows maybe I'll change my mind if nothing happens in the next year but we'll see :shrug:


----------



## Flame589

I'm 40 (will be 41 in Dec) only been ttc our first for 5 months. Have been using various things , CBFM, BBT every morning, some prenatals, vit B6, 5mg folic acid tablets which I did get from the dr,conceive plus and a little bit of baby dust !


----------



## Minno

Me!! I'm 40 - about to be 41 in Oct. Have one child (now 8 years old) and would love a little brother or sister for him. I've had day 21 progesterone which was 36 - I'm told thats good. DH has had SA which was all fine. I have regular periods. We don't take anything exept prenatal vits. I do use the CBFM and occasionally OPks. WE've been ttc no 2 for 21 months with nothing. Was referred to fertility clinic but decided we didn't want to go down an invasive route. Hoping that its just taking a little longer cause of our age (DH is 42) but that everything seems to be in working order. Some months I lose hope though so its lovely to hear of so many other ladies around my age doing more or less the same as us xx


----------



## WannaB

Im 42 and did it the old fashion way as well! I did have to use heparin shots daily till 12 weeks to get to this stage as I had 4 miscarriages prior, but in an 8 month period of ttc I fell pregnant a total of 5 times, so it just goes to show its not all true about it being harder to fall pregnant in your 40's! Good luck to you all ladies!:hugs:


----------



## joanne40

Me!!! :wave:
I am 41 in Oct, and we did the NTNP till late June, then went for it big time! :thumbup:
On my 3rd cycle I got my :bfp: and that month I did no opk's, stopped pregnacare, and didn't even haul him for :sex: around the 'right' time, as I just thought it won't happen at my age! How wrong was I?!!!!
Lots of luck to all you ladies!
Jo xx


----------



## chysantheMUM

Wow Joanne40 Congrats :happydance: its very encouraging to hear positive experiences like yours, it gives us all hope :hugs:


----------



## mumoffive

Well i concieved my ds at 39 [nearly 40] fairly easily. I conceived but m/c in February and i am got my bfp a week ago, praying it sticks around. I am 42 [soon to be 43] I havent done anything except dtd every other day. We were ttc for 5 mnths and the m/c in between..so have been pregnant twice in a 5 month period. I keep getting told its possible to get pregnant but may well take you longer. Goodluck. x


----------



## Janie66

joanne40 said:


> Me!!! :wave:
> I am 41 in Oct, and we did the NTNP till late June, then went for it big time! :thumbup:
> On my 3rd cycle I got my :bfp: and that month I did no opk's, stopped pregnacare, and didn't even haul him for :sex: around the 'right' time, as I just thought it won't happen at my age! How wrong was I?!!!!
> Lots of luck to all you ladies!
> Jo xx

Congrats Joanne, this is really inspiring for me xxxx


----------



## Nise

I'm au-natural too. Just me, OH the opks, a thermometer and a few herbs and spices! I take royal jelly, a prenatal multi vit, Evening Primrose Oil up to O day, and for the last couple of cycles I've been trying Soy Isoflaverones. Oh and I just added FertilCM to the equation, this cycle. (Made by the makers of Fertilaid) supposed to improve CM, but it's a natural product. Like you, Omi the cost of IVF that might not work puts it off the radar - unless maybe I win the lottery. but I reckon that will be just as hard as ttc naturally :hugs:


----------



## Omi

Thanks for all your posts ladies! I really appreciate hearing im not alone but also of the success stories in here. Great stuff, indeed! :)

Just goes to prove its not necessarily age and that it can happen the old-fashioned way. 

This has really cheered me up :):):)


----------



## HappyAuntie

I don't quite qualify for this thread as I'm 37, but we're TTC au naturel as well... I agree, it's uplifting to see it CAN be done!


----------



## tainja

Ok- here's my story...I had an ectopic pregnancy at 35 and I was 19 weeks pregnant!!!!

Gave up because I lost my tube on the right side. Never gave pregnancy another thought. We moved to the Caribbean to retire - built our dream home in the mountains overlooking the sea.... Funny thing here is that most women think nothing about having children way up to their 50's - it's as common as having your children up to your 30's back home.

Well I caught the syndrome - thought I finally started menopause at 51. Had a brown show in May...all the pregnancy symptoms...but a negative urine test...kept feeling pregnant... and now I'm 19 weeks pregnant again at 51!!!

And I'm happy and content.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Wow tainja I am so happy for you. What an incredible story. 

I am so glad to have found this thread. I was 41 in June and we have been TTC since Feb this year when I came of the bcp. OH is 33 and he has had SA and everything was good there. I have had bloods done in March and my progesterone was 32.8 which proved I am ovulating. I also had a transvaginal scan and everything was good there. I have been using OPK's and CBFM and we are both taking vits and I am taking Folic Acid. I had identical twins at age 20 conceived naturally and born naturally. I came off the bcp and fell pregnant right away in first month of TTC (with another partner then). 

I hope we get LOTS and LOTS and LOTS more ladies giving up their lovely stories and giving all the ladies in here the hope they need!!!!

Your stories are inspiring and we really appreciate them. So COME ON LADIES OVER 40......lets hear your stories. We need them!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bonny1

OMG :happydance: ladies, I'm so desperately happy to have found this thread :flower: and you gals.

I'm also 41, and ttc the old fashioned way. Hubby and I already have two, but feel like, well if we want anymore, we need to have them NOW :blush:

We're also using the CBFM, and a fabulous tip, I buy the test sticks, on ebay, in bulk (60 sticks or 3 boxes) for a fraction of the price.

I'm strangley ovulating on day 10, of a 28 day cycle, so thank god for the CBFM. Currently waiting on AF, due in the next week, not holding out alot of hope, due to Hubby being away on a few HIGH days, DTD, but well you never know. :kiss:

Baby dust to you all, and good to talk

Bonny :cloud9:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya :hi: ladies!!!! I am looking forward to lots more ladies joining this thread. So happy to have found it....please please lets keep it going to support each other. We need the support, the success stories...they all keep me positive. I need you all hehe xx

Welcome Bonny1:flower:


----------



## Bonny1

Hi MissyMooMoo, well still no sign of CBFM telling me AF is due, so it's still a waiting game today... yawn :dohh:

AND it's raining... :blush: and I have the cold, need to go back to bed :sleep:

hugs to everyone

Bonny


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Awwww Bonny1 I am not using OPK's and CBFM this month. We are going to have a break and just :sex: when we feel like it. I hope your CBFM shows AF soon for you hun! x 

Yeah go back to bed in the warmth. Where are you from? :hugs:


----------



## babyanise

hello,iam 43 and my oh is 33.been trying for 19 months and no joy.:nope:this month we are doing nothing ,just dtd,see if i have any joy.
tainja,51,wow,gl to you.:happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: babyanise you are doing same as we are then. Lots of :dust: to you x


----------



## babyanise

MissyMooMoo said:


> :hi: babyanise you are doing same as we are then. Lots of :dust: to you x

you too :happydance::dust:


----------



## dakron67

hi girls, reading the threads on this page has given me a lot of hope, im 43 dh has just turned 43, we have been trying for our 1st baby together for 2.5 years now have been pregnant 5 times but have m/cd all 5, last one was in may, we have just started trying again, ( i do hav 2 children boy of 23 n a girl of 14 but with an ex partner who turned them both against me haven't seen children for nearly 7 yrs not through lack of trying). desperatly want a baby with my hubby who means the world to me, good luck to everyone... lov donna xxx


----------



## babyanise

omg donna,how awful not to be able to see your kids.:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya Donna welcome! :hi:. Awww so sad that he turned them against you. Are you using OPKS or CBFM? x


----------



## tainja

dakron67 said:


> hi girls, reading the threads on this page has given me a lot of hope, im 43 dh has just turned 43, we have been trying for our 1st baby together for 2.5 years now have been pregnant 5 times but have m/cd all 5, last one was in may, we have just started trying again, ( i do hav 2 children boy of 23 n a girl of 14 but with an ex partner who turned them both against me haven't seen children for nearly 7 yrs not through lack of trying). desperatly want a baby with my hubby who means the world to me, good luck to everyone... lov donna xxx

I had my kids taken by my ex and his mom too...21 years ago. Chin-up they do come back to you but I stlll shed a tear every single day for my greatest lost-my three kids who although they are now are grown, I missed so much..for what it's worth I feel your pain and love you because of it. God was so good to me because I was given a 8 hour old baby girl by my helper 16 years ago and she filled that void.


----------



## Omi

Im so glad this thread has taken off! And may i add i passed on some of the truly amazing success stories in here to a dear friend who's had 2mc's and 2 bfn, all with ivf (she's 42). She was truly inspired, particularly as they have no reason found for their infertility.

Good going gals, and may i say that our stories combined share a common thread of perseverance, hope and true optimism - long may it continue :)

:hugs: Omi xxx


----------



## Bonny1

I just wanted to ask, I ovulated on Day 10, as per CBFM, weird I know, so we DTD, a few around this time... :hugs:

now... 

when do I start to testing for pregnancy? do I wait until the monitor tells me, near day 28, or because I ovulated early, will my test date be earlier?

crikey, I'm confused myself... does my cycle of 28 days remain the same, no matter when I ovulate, is what I think I mean.. lol lol lol :shrug:

flu ridden Bonny :kiss:


----------



## dakron67

thank you for your kind words of support girls, missymoomoo, no hun not using opks or cbfm, i had a dnc with baby no2 pregnancy's 1 n 2 were in 2008 , and it was 3 mths before af arrived so decided to use cbfm to try again, but it just screwed my head up, i did loads of the cbfm the following mth but never said that i was ovulatin, i saw my dr n he said that once us ladies get to 35 to 40 we don,t actually ovulate every mth, so gave up that idea,no3 concieved in june lost in aug 2009, i then didn't fall pregnant again untill jan of this year lost in march, although we were practiceing safe sex on the advice of the dr, i feel pregnant almost immediatly, i thought it was fate, but unfortunatly fate gave us a cruel blow n i m/cd baby no 5 in may. we have just started trying again only taking folic acid thats it so once again it's down to praying n hopeing that fate will be good to us, i wish all you girls the best af luck n all the love in the world,....tianja i do hope you are right i love n miss my kids so much, i have been led to believe that im actually a grandmother to a child my son has fathered but i only found out that through a friend,thanx agin for the messages of support....love donna xxx


----------



## WannaB

Bonny1 said:


> I just wanted to ask, I ovulated on Day 10, as per CBFM, weird I know, so we DTD, a few around this time... :hugs:
> 
> now...
> 
> when do I start to testing for pregnancy? do I wait until the monitor tells me, near day 28, or because I ovulated early, will my test date be earlier?
> 
> crikey, I'm confused myself... does my cycle of 28 days remain the same, no matter when I ovulate, is what I think I mean.. lol lol lol :shrug:
> 
> flu ridden Bonny :kiss:

Nice detective work Bonny!:thumbup: You might have been fumbling around for ages if not for the trusty CBFM, is it a bit unusual to ovulate that early, but not unheard of. Your O date can change from cycle to cycle, so keep an eye on it. If you want to test early, then the earliest would be around 10 days past ovulation, you will see it as 10dpo around here, so roughly day 20 of your cycle. The only thing that wont change normally is your luteal phase, which is the time after ovulation till your period shows up, at the moment with a cd10 ovulation, your luteal phase is 18 days, which is a long one, they range anywhere from 10-18 days, any longer or shorter then its classed as haviong a defect, so you are all good!:thumbup: Of course the longer you leave to test, the less dissapointment and chances of getting a false negative from testing too early. Good luck to you hun!:hugs:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WannaB - I was under the impression that Luteal phases always stay the same no matter when you ovulate. Hmmmm. That's what I have heard anyway. It is the follicle phase that can change from AF until Ovulation, but never the Luteal phase.


----------



## WannaB

Thats what I said MissyMooMoo, your lp normally doesnt change, but it can be one or two days either side, in general it stays at the same length.



> The only thing that wont change normally is your luteal phase, which is the time after ovulation till your period shows up, at the moment with a cd10 ovulation, your luteal phase is 18 days, which is a long one, they range anywhere from 10-18 days, any longer or shorter then its classed as haviong a defect, so you are all good!

I even left in my typo!:blush::haha:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hmm that's interesting about the length of the luteal phase always being the same, do you mean approximately to the day or exact to the day? :wacko: The reason I ask is because I think I ovulated on CD14 this month which is a couple of days earlier than last month (I've only been casually keeping track though and last month was my 1st month of ovulation testing) anyway I assumed that my period would still be due around CD28 (which is this friday) but last month my luteal phase was 12 days, so if it was the same length this month it would mean that AF should have arrived yesterday :happydance: Is that right or just wishful thinking? :shrug: Other than a few spots on my chin I don't feel pre-menstrual, I'm full of cold but otherwise feel normal but tests are all :bfn:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

WannaB said:


> Thats what I said MissyMooMoo, your lp normally doesnt change, but it can be one or two days either side, in general it stays at the same length.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that wont change normally is your luteal phase, which is the time after ovulation till your period shows up, at the moment with a cd10 ovulation, your luteal phase is 18 days, which is a long one, they range anywhere from 10-18 days, any longer or shorter then its classed as haviong a defect, so you are all good!
> 
> I even left in my typo!:blush::haha:Click to expand...

:blush: I stand corrected hehe :thumbup::haha::haha: Sorry I missed that. It was late and I was tired lol.


----------



## Bonny1

Hello Ladies, I've resisted the temptation of doing the test, and decided to leave it as long as I possibly can, I'm still too flu'y anyway :wacko: and tbh I'm not sure about this month, so I feel I'm waiting on AF. 

you guys are seriously well informed, I'm so glad I found you all.. :happydance:

Bonny


----------



## sunlover72

**Holds hand up to the OP**

We are in cycle 14 and have tried naturally, with one BFP to show for it (chemical)

Next cycle though if we have no luck we are going to try clomid..

Oh, im 38, my partner is 43.


----------



## animalcracker

Hello ladies!

Do you mind if I join this thread? I am not quite 40...(38) but my DH turned 41 yesterday.

I was pregnant for the first time recently and had a mmc 2 weeks ago. I am still healing physically (from the D&C) and emotionally from that as it left us both devastated and me, very vulnerable.

I am still bleeding from the D&C but my Dr. has given me the go ahead to try again the same cycle as soon as I get AF. 

It's wonderful to hear your stories and has made me feel so much better xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Bonny1

Hello Animalcracker,

I'm so sorry to read your devastating news, I hope your able to keep positive, through such a difficult time.. I think what you've just experienced is very hard, and I'm glad your on here, sharing with other caring posters.. :cry: good or bad days, we'll be here.. 

I'm a homemaker, so I'm always popping on and off line.. :coffee:

be well, and good luck 

Bonny :flower:


----------



## animalcracker

Bonny1 said:


> Hello Animalcracker,
> 
> I'm so sorry to read your devastating news, I hope your able to keep positive, through such a difficult time.. I think what you've just experienced is very hard, and I'm glad your on here, sharing with other caring posters.. :cry: good or bad days, we'll be here..
> 
> I'm a homemaker, so I'm always popping on and off line.. :coffee:
> 
> be well, and good luck
> 
> Bonny :flower:

Thank you Bonny. I am trying to be positive, although it is hard for me as I was also diagnosed with uterine fibroids at the same time I found out about my mmc. I have read about lots of women who have fibroids and go on to have healthy pregnancies so I have all of my fingers and toes crossed I am that fortunate as well.

I really appreciate your kind words and maybe we can share our ups and downs together as we make this journey. I can't wait to be a mother. xoxo:hugs:


----------



## WannaB

animalcracker said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Do you mind if I join this thread? I am not quite 40...(38) but my DH turned 41 yesterday.
> 
> I was pregnant for the first time recently and had a mmc 2 weeks ago. I am still healing physically (from the D&C) and emotionally from that as it left us both devastated and me, very vulnerable.
> 
> I am still bleeding from the D&C but my Dr. has given me the go ahead to try again the same cycle as soon as I get AF.
> 
> It's wonderful to hear your stories and has made me feel so much better xoxo:hugs:

Sorry you had to go through that Animalcracker, they arnt particularly nice are they!:hugs: Take heart though, many women fall pregnant again quite quickly after a D&C, this pregnancy was straight after my 4th mc, which was a mmc ending in a D&C, I didnt even see a period, just a positive pregnancy test!

MissyMooMoo love your avatar, your pup is too cute!!


----------



## Bonny1

still waiting on AF, but definately not pregnant this month... aaaarrrrggghhh !?!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Hi ladies, I hope to be joining you soon!

We conceived our first very easily when we were both 39 (one weekend of trying!), and I hope that our second will be as much fun and as quick!

At the moment we're WTT as I have a consultant's appointment tomorrow, we need to see if there's any way to minimise the chance of our next baby coming along as early as Andrew did. With any luck he'll give us the okay to TTC :D


----------



## Sally_girl

Hi Ladies. I'm new to all of this - the forum, and talking about TTC. 
Animalcrackers: I'm so sorry for you and your hubby. be good to yourself, and don't let negative thoughts take over. Many of my girlfriends, who are now moms, have had the same experience, and I am sure you will be pregnant soon. 
I'm 42, my birthday was yesterday, and we have been trying for about a year. I've wanted to do this as natural as possible, but I have my doubts that it will happen wihtout some kind of chemical intervention. Our next step is a fertility clinic. 

I have to ask, if it isn't too personal: how many times a week or a month do you have sex with your husbands? My husband works different hours from me, and often he is getting home after I have gone to bed. 

Looking forward to your thoughts!


----------



## mogsanddogs

hi there,am doing it the natural way have had one successful preg at 35 and nothing for 9 years not even a hint until this year when i sadly mc at 9 weeks.i got preg after having completely given up hope .

ivf is out of the question due to cost involved so natural is the only way forward for me and to answer your question about every second night .you will have to get him to wake you up or set alarm for morning fun :happydance:


----------



## Bonny1

Now, the questions asked by Sally_girl, is one I'm interested in myself.. 

having had a conversation with a 'specialist' recently, who said I don't qualify for help in anyway ie, IVF ?!? and sent us home, to do it the natural way.. hummf..:shrug:

anyway, he asked how often we were DTD, and I stupidly answered, when the CBFM tells us, I'm high or ovulating :haha: yes he laughed, and said, ok your doing it wrong.. :dohh:

have sex twice a week, no pressure, no stress, just casual loving sex.. forget the schedule, the sperm lives alot longer than we imagine, so we're increase our chances of TTC, by having more regular sex. :blush:

so we left, mortified, and feeling very sheepish..:shrug: 

so we're trying to do that.. BUT IT HASN'T HAPPENED YET. :nope:

Bonny

p.s. any additional advise would be gratefully appreciated.. lol lol lol


----------



## chysantheMUM

Well before we were TTC we were probably :sex: on average once a week but occasionally once a fortnight, which I know doesn't seem like much to some couples but its just the way we've always been because of busy schedules etc :shrug: Since TTC we've probably been managing to DTD about the same amount every month but been trying to do it at least twice during the week around ovulation, the trouble is, it then started to feel a bit forced and pressured :dohh: so I'm not sure how we'd get on with the advice your dr gave of twice a week because thats just not normal for us to DTD that often :wacko:


----------



## Omi

I think the every other day for weeks on end (ok, maybe a week or 2.. :)) is fine for those who a) have a high sex drive B) are 25 c) are not too busy with life, work and funny schedules. Im definitely not knocking it its just that, well..Ive gotten pg twice with only the cbfm and once 2 days before ov and once day before. So for me it works the way i do it. 

However, for those who perhaps don't exactly know when they ovulate (not so many here, lol) it is definitely the way forward due to being able to catching the egg and always having a 'fresh supply' of spermies hanging around.

At this age i am more worried about the quality of eggs than my actual sex schedule, tbh. Which is why i always hope and pray the 'golden' egg has literally dropped, lol!

It literally only takes one time and the medical profession has a way of being so dismissive as if we're all idiots tinkering with opk's etc not having any clue about our own bodies etc.

I can see the point in not being overly reliant on gadgets etc, but for the love of God, im 40 and not 14! I know what i am doing and i am not naive or gullible. I use the things at my disposal as a guide in tandem with listening to my own body.

It's like when i was pg last. Went in for a dating scan at 8 weeks and were told by the (nasty, devoid of personality tech) that i was 6 weeks. And when i challenged her saying i couldn't be as i even ovulated yet, she just dismissed me and said ov test weren't that accurate - as if i was a total bumbling idiot!!

I have since asked about this both of the senior midwife at the time of my subsequent mc and of my GP and both thought this was an outrageous and an erroneous statement, i.e. i could not have been 2 weeks out -with or without and 'un-reliable' opk :growlmad:

Anywhoo...Ive gone off on a rant...LOL!

Basically, do what works for you and my only suggestion would be to make sure you have sex before you ov so you have sperm ready willing and waiting for the elusive egg.

Good luck ladies and sorry for the mini rant, lol! Im blaming it on entering the bloody 2 ww :haha: :blush:


----------



## Bonny1

HONESTLY ! 

We don't have the energy for the 'active programme' suggested by the consultant, and hubby works away!? 

so, we're depending on the CBFM to keep us on track, and helping us know our perfect 'days' .. :shrug:
we're in our 40's too, and I felt like I was at a sex education lesson... we left feeling very stupid tbh.. and kind of humiliated..:blush: and hubby exact words were... 'What a waste of bl**dy time' 

so I'm going to stick with the CBFM, and our high and peak day frolicks :coffee:, and keep our fingers crossed.. 

Bonny


----------



## Omi

You do that Bonny because i have been pg twice thanks to the cbfm showing the way AND minimal bd so that doc can stick his words in a pipe and smoke them!! LOL!


----------



## Bonny1

These final days, of negative tests, and waiting on the arrival of AF, are really the hardest.. trying to distract myself with :hangwashing: just isn't working.. :wacko:






Sunday Update: WELL ruddy Aunt Flo arrived, nice and bright :cry: this morning... never mind, DayOne of new the CBFM month :happydance:

please let this be our month... :kiss:


----------



## Omi

Sorry Bonny that :witch: arrived... :growlmad:

Onwards and upwards babe - im in the 1ww and not really managing the perfect PMA tbh, lol!


----------



## babyanise

sorry bonny:hugs:
im in my 2ww,it seems to be going so slow.


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hi all! Wow, you make me feel so normal! Hubby and I have always had a fairly scant sex life, and have been OK with that. But when I hear of people happily doing the SMEP I feel like a freak!

Hope to hear some good news on this thread soon! :)


----------



## truly_blessed

oh Omi, I have just been chuckling at your mini rant... so true. Bet there was smoke coming out of your keyboard.

They did that to me at the 12 week scan, told me I was about 5 weeks and to come back in a weeks time. FFS, in that case I had a BFP 4 weeks before I'd ovulated. They sent me on some guilt trip about 'every pregnancy deserves a chance', really did make me feel awful.

Luckily when I went back 3 days later (after the weekend) I got lovely midwife who said 'if you were a 16 year old girl then I would be making you wait but I can see you know exactly what you're talking about so I'm going to try and book you in for surgery today'


----------



## MtnMama

Here from Pennsylvania,

After 9 unsuccessful months of using opk kits and some nutritional stuff, I came across this forum. (please bear with me as I've never written on a forum before.) So happy you are here. We are also doing this natural, and it seems hard to find over 40 women in the same boat. Even if the ins. covered medical intervention, we couldn't afford the high deductible.

I'm 42, healthy as far as I know, have 3 daughters: 23, 5 and 3 yrs. We'd like 1 more but it seems like nothing is working. Had a humbling, sad MMC on 11/1/09 at 9 weeks and a MC in 1/2010 at 4 weeks. 

My routine:
- Cough syrup 5 days before ov
- Evening Primrose Oil before ov
- Fish Oil after ov
- Prenatal pill
- Calcium
- Magnesium
- Potassium
- Vitamin C
- Vitamin B Complex
- Vitamin B6
- Vitamin B12
- Vitamin D
- Baby Aspirin (just in case it's useful)
- 6-8+ glasses of water/day
- Decaf coffee. No caffeine except maybe 5 pieces of dark choc./wk
- Little Alcohol. Extremely hard to cut out cause I love good German & Czech beer. Have about 5 per weekend, spread out.
- Low Sugar. Only sweet is with coffee in a.m. and maybe a piece of choc. in p.m.
- 5+ fruits / veggies per day
- Very little "processed" foods like yummy Doritos, Nutrigrain bars, Keebler cookies.....
- Exercise: Been very addicted to exercise since 16 yrs, so it's hard for me to dial down the intensity, but I'm lifting lighter weights, and I try not to jump rope or do too may high plyo moves after ov. Read that if you are prone to miscarry, exercise should not be intense.
- Lots of prayer and then a gamut of emotions from frustration, anger, depression, determination, optimism, joy, gratitude,...

- Hubby wears boxers or nothing. He takes multi-vitamins, drinks little alcohol of 2 bourbons/weekend and eats the same healthy diet.

Sex:
- Preseed 1-2 oz when DTD
- Limit DTD to when I get a pos. ov with test kit. At the risk of being too informative, I don't think my hubby has enough sperm. The stuff that comes out is only ample on the first day of trying and then afterwards it's significantly lower in volume. So we are worried that he will be depleted by the time my egg appears, if we do it every other day after af stops. Also I'm scared to ignore the directions of doing it like 3 days in a row once you get an pos. ov.
- Missionary style only. Hips propped for 30 min. afterwards. Lay down for 1-2 hrs afterwards to give them a chance without gravity to swim the channel.
- Progesterone Cream at the ready - if I happen to get pregnant, I'll immediately start this cream for a few months to hopefully help, as I suspect this hormone is low at 42 yrs. Refuse to use it after ov. during the 2ww, cause it can make you fat.

Stuff I want to start:
- 1 glass of water with fresh lemon juice. Read this can help balance pH.
- Grapefruit Juice. Read that can help increase CM.
- Yoga: Do very little but want to start 3x/wk
- Relaxation exercises
- Meditation - try 10-20 min./day
- Visualization - try 10 min. 2x/day

The healthy fertile diet of no grains, no gluten/wheat, absolutely no sugar, no alcohol to make this looooong journey bearable, raw foods, no processed foods (which is doable) and absolutely no dairy is impossible for me. I can't understand why, all of a sudden, after 40 I can no longer eat whole grain wheat bread, low fat dairy and moderate sugar. 

Scared to try herbs, cause I believe my 2nd MC in 1/2010 was a result of drinking Red Raspberry Leaf tea, Red Clover tea and Peppermint Tea like a fish all day long. Also as I have not been medically tested for Progesterone levels, I can't tell for sure if I need Chasteberry and don't want to mess with my hormone levels without tests. 

Seems like since I turned 40 yrs, I'm walking on eggshells with anything I do to help get pregnant and still nothing works. Before 40 yrs, I got pregnant easily with eating pop tarts for breakfast, having full caffeinated coffee and attending advanced, intense spin classes at my Mother's spa before and during pregnancies!

Does anyone have suggestions or advice? 

Thank you for being there and willing to share. Sorry for the length.


----------



## WannaB

Wow MtnMamma!:hugs: Unfortunatley 1 in 4 pregnancies in our 40's end in a mc, just nature sorting out our bad eggs from our good. I think a good diet is essential no matter what stage of life, but there is no need to stress yourself out over it and go to the extremes. Since you managed a healthy pregnancy only 3 years ago, I would say there is no reason at all why there isnt another in the near furture, you may just have to break a few eggs to get there unfortunatley to get a successful one. Theres nothing I can really add to what you have written, I would say though that the lemon juice would make you more acid, its not like apple cider vinegar that is akaline, Im not sure which way you want to tip the scales, but the lemon juice in water first thing in the morning is great for your liver! If you want to be more alkaline then I would take the apple cider vinegar diluted in water, great to keep UTI's away!:thumbup: Good luck to you hun, keep the faith!:hugs:


----------



## chysantheMUM

I think lemon juice would actually be ok, because as I understand it, although it is generally acidic it does become alkaline once it has been metabolised by the body, so it is regarded as a alkaline forming food, so if by balancing ph you actually want to reduce acidity, then it is probably helpful :)


----------



## Bonny1

MtnMama, I'm shattered just reading all that.. lol lol but fascinating reading, I've printed it off.. :coffee:

thanks again :happydance:

Bonny


----------



## bdwell1904

Sally_girl said:


> I have to ask, if it isn't too personal: how many times a week or a month do you have sex with your husbands?!

DH (4 1/2 yrs younger)would do it 2-3 x a day if I was willing. :haha: As it is though I work 7on/7off, and the weeks I am home I am too old and tired, but because I do love him dearly, I manage 2x a day a couple of days, 1x a day for 3-4 then beg off a day. I don't know what the answer is. 
Mtnmama- Thnx for making me feel a little more normal lol


----------



## truly_blessed

bdwell1904 said:


> Sally_girl said:
> 
> 
> I have to ask, if it isn't too personal: how many times a week or a month do you have sex with your husbands?!
> 
> DH (4 1/2 yrs younger)would do it 2-3 x a day if I was willing. :haha: As it is though I work 7on/7off, and the weeks I am home I am too old and tired, but because I do love him dearly, I manage 2x a day a couple of days, 1x a day for 3-4 then beg off a day. I don't know what the answer is.
> Mtnmama- Thnx for making me feel a little more normal lolClick to expand...

OMG I feel so inadequate :blush: I'd be walking like John Wayne at that pace, just about manage every other day for a week :haha:


----------



## bdwell1904

[/QUOTE]OMG I feel so inadequate :blush: I'd be walking like John Wayne at that pace, just about manage every other day for a week :haha:[/QUOTE]

R U kidding I feel more normal, after reading ya'lls post, I would be fine with 1-2x a week :haha:


----------



## MtnMama

Hi all,

Funny walking like John Wayne. BDwell1904, you remind me of our early days of ttc. Didn't know much, so we would DTD literally everyday!!! from af to around cycle day 14. Got SOO sore and I was amazed at how other women can handle DTD as a "profession" of escorts. :) By dreadful day no. 5, I'd cringe and tense up when DTD.

Then we went to every other day b/w af and suspected ov. After learning that ovulation test kits exist, we now we DTD right after af to keep our love life alive, the 3-4 days surrounding ov after a positive OPK and then maybe 2x the next weekend. 

Before ttc, we were mostly weekend warriors with DTD. 

Started ttc 2 yrs ago, when Violet was 1 yr and I was 40 yrs old. Hubby is currently 43 yrs. 

Thanks for the encouragement WannaB. With 5 yr Daisy, it only took 3 months to get pregnant. With 3 yr Violet, it only took 1 month! They were definitely meant to be. Back then, I didn't even know about ovulation and all this crazy ttc facts/info., and we DTD whenever. 

Everything seems downhill after 40, even my knees when I run.

Also thanks for the apple cider advice. Good for my oldest 23 yr Emily who suffers from a serious, chronic, sometimes debilitating UTI.

ChrysantheMUM, I think you're right about the lemon juice turning alkaline. Bought GF juice today. Tried to buy the Royal Jelly capsules but they were $19.99 for only 60 caps! That queen bee stuff is pricey.


----------



## Omi

Well, i would feel inadequate with that long list of stuff - but having been there done that i believe moderation is the key, or rather.. living your life, really. Well, i have to as have been doing this for too long and seriously don't think its anything i can do about the eggs, which seems to be the only problem so far (i say so far cause have a HSG, dye test of tubes etc on 18th Oct) but hey ho. You gotta do what works well for you! :)

cd9 today....blah, lol! Feeling the itch to test slowly but surely but will wait until sun, cd12... Good grief, lol!

Good luck everyone, 

Omi xxx


----------



## maybethisit

Omi said:


> I was just wondering, really.. How many of you are TTC au natural, having no meds (clomid etc), no nothing just you and him, a few magic potions and a prayer?
> 
> Im curious i guess, as being 40 i don't qualify for IVF and the sorts and not being independently wealthy (i wish) we don't have the funds to pay £3500-£4500 a pop (if it was 3 tries..different story..) Anyway..
> 
> So, except for the cbfm, a few sticks here and there and the trusty prenatal, that's pretty much us. Anyone else?
> 
> Omi xxx :kiss:

Me too, just turned 40 couple of weeks ago and been ttc for about 10/11 months, had 21 day blood tests came back normal and periods are regular & normal, had strong +ve OPK couple of days ago so fx for this month. Not done any other tests yet although supposed to have done SA and second GP visit last month but just want to see what happens this month as this is only first month using OPKs and preseed so am quite hopeful. If it doesn't happen will have to take the plunge with next tests as daft not to but OH bit scared re SA test so don't want to put him through it unnecessarily. I have two teenagers from first marriage and fell pg with both of them the first month ttc, so am hoping it's just taking a bit longer due to great advanced age lol x


----------



## Blackbird

just trying to do it naturally right now


----------



## babywanted73

You ladies are a true inspiration. I am not in my 40's but 32 and dh is almost 38 and am having a hard time ttc. Its just about 13 months. 

Good Luck to you all :flower:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi there :hi: ladies....I haven't been on here in a few weeks. Hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## Tititimes2

Blackbird said:


> just trying to do it naturally right now

Me too so far. First attempt in July at 42 ended up PG but then early m/c. Feel like I am so late in the mommy game. My little sister has 2 that I love to pieces (7 and 4). Life turned out a little different than I imagined in my 20s but I'm in love and hopeful.


----------



## Omi

All the best ladies and good luck!! :dust:


----------



## 40s Gal

Hi all,
Just naturally for me. And we just started this year. I've been so fearful all my life, being very careful because my family are a bunch of fertile myrtles. So we decided to get married and because of our age, we decided to not be careful and two weeks later, pregnant! So we planned our marriage for three months later, then I miscarried in between. So now married and trying, but naturally, no OPKs or anything, but am taking a vitamin with high folic acid. 
Still no signs of the witch, she should come today, but all my cramping and crabbiness have subsided. Will wait and see. Don't want to know if I'm pregnant because I'm going out Saturday for margaritas with the girls! Am I bad. :D


----------



## Tititimes2

40s Gal said:


> Hi all,
> Just naturally for me. And we just started this year. I've been so fearful all my life, being very careful because my family are a bunch of fertile myrtles. So we decided to get married and because of our age, we decided to not be careful and two weeks later, pregnant! So we planned our marriage for three months later, then I miscarried in between. So now married and trying, but naturally, no OPKs or anything, but am taking a vitamin with high folic acid.
> Still no signs of the witch, she should come today, but all my cramping and crabbiness have subsided. Will wait and see. Don't want to know if I'm pregnant because I'm going out Saturday for margaritas with the girls! Am I bad. :D

40s Gal - fingers and toes crossed for you! No crabbiness just might be a great sign.


----------



## Omi

All the best 40's Gal!! :)

And no, you're not bad :)


----------



## 40s Gal

Well, 4 day period, nice! I think we are going to BD like superheros this month then relax a bit and enjoy the holidays after that, too much hustle and bustle. Another thing I was thinking about, if successful, being enormously pregnant during the absolute heat of the summer. Anyone have to deal with summer heat and being enormously pregnant in their 40s? 
We have a pool, thank goodness. :)


----------



## BBgirl

hi I'm 41, nearly 42 and we are TTC our first baby. I had a miscarriage many years ago (6 weeks), then 2nd miscarriage in Dec 08 (10 weeks after seeing baby heartbeat on the scan), and 3rd miscarriage in Jan 10, New Year's Day (8 weeks). My OH and I have had the tests for recurrent miscarriage and nothing has shown up. My ovarian reserve blood test and ultrasound are ok and his last sperm count was fine. On 2008 and 2009 I fell pregnant within only 2 cycles each time, I thought it was a piece of cake! But then miscarried both. The last 2 times we had sex every 2 days around the ovulation week and used the Clearblue Digital Ovulation Test. This year though I've become disheartened and we've abandoned the OPKs. I'm trying to rely on the EWCM, but there's only 1 bumper day of that! I did read that you should leave at least 24 hours between each attempt because the sperm need to build up, apparently optimum is 1-2 days. But I get this sore bladder after a few days of sex. I've had 4 urinary tract infections in 3 years, and they can be hard to clear, requiring several antibiotics. Other times though it's just a sore irritable bladder, and the urine is clear of infection. Does anyone else get this annoying problem? It can be another hurdle to overcome. I've read about Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen supplements helping boost both male and female fertility. I've posted on the Long-Term TTC section about it to see if anyone has any feedback, but I read some great success stories on the Fertility Forum (US).


----------



## MissyMooMoo

:hi: ladies xx


----------



## truly_blessed

well just got back from a carribean cruise and took FRER with me just in case. Got a faint BFP at 15 dpo (2 days late for me) but AF came at 19 dpo :cry: so it looks like a chemical. Still I'm looking on the bright side, at least it looks like something worked finally after 7 cycles.


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I feel like I have been taking prenatals forever but other than that, we aren't using anything. I am now 42 and he is 35. Our beautiful two year old could really use a sibling close to her age but in March, it will have been 14 months of trying and we will probably accept it as not meant to be then.


----------



## CedarWood

Hi,
Just finished reading all the posts. 

Truly blessed - sorry to hear of your chemical. I had one recently and it was sad but seeing a positive did give the boost that it is still possible.

A few things I would like to add to the discussion:

Do the deed often - unless your sig other has a low S/A - doing it frequently is good. True timing is most important but so is fresh healthy semen. If you go a week or so without release - they are as not good quality. So if you guys aren't or he is not on his own that is not the best quality when you do. I have a regular O so try to bd as much in the five days leading up to O. Work sometimes interferes and other things but we aim for 2/3 x before O in the fertile period. 

Tracking CM - helps _alot_ and then you know when you are fertile.

Get 21 day bloods to be sure you O and have normal progesterone levels.

I take Coq10, royal jelly, prenatals and high dose folic acid. Baby aspirin as well but best to check with your doc on that. The Coq10 and royal jelly are for egg quality. I also take Dhea - low dose 25 mg every other day. I had adrenal insufficiency from undiagnosed hypothyroidism. Others may benefit as well - something to ask your doc about. I do not recommend trying on own as too much can cause issues in itself. 

xx:dust:to all


----------



## inkdchick

Hi Im 43 44 in december coming and have been ttc for 3 and a bit years and have had 10 mmc in that time, but have been on soy isoflavones for the last three cycles and havent thought about ttc just thinking that it will do it for me and am now cd21 of 24-27 and waiting to find out if it has worked for me this cycle.
I wish the medical profession would pay more attention to helping us over 40 ladies to concieve as the numbers are growing higher and higher in our age group.
Good Luck to all us ladies 40+ xx


----------



## Geminus

I am going to be 39 in 6 months to me that is 40. I wish all of you baby baby dust.. I am TTC natural too *crosses fingers for all of us*


----------



## Omi

Hi Geminus and welcome and good luck! :dust: right back atcha! :)

Well, ladies, wish me good luck tomorrow that my HSG didn't show anything wrong cause if it did..well, that doesn't bare even think about!! PMA, PMA and all that! :)

:flower: Omi xxx


----------



## TaeBoMama

Omi said:


> Hi Geminus and welcome and good luck! :dust: right back atcha! :)
> 
> Well, ladies, wish me good luck tomorrow that my HSG didn't show anything wrong cause if it did..well, that doesn't bare even think about!! PMA, PMA and all that! :)
> 
> :flower: Omi xxx

Good luck, Omi! Let us know!:flower:


----------



## inkdchick

Trying to get pregnant is a hard thing to do but when you are 40+ its even harder with a lot of disappointments along the way, but i just wanted to say that no matter what you go through dont ever give up keep going and unless its life threatening Dont ever let the medical profession tell you to give up and go away and stop trying !.
Thats what i was told at the age of 41 and nearly 3 years later i have had 10 early mmc, and they told me that i had no eggs !!!!!, so tried Soy isoflavones this cycle cd3 -7 all taken at 9pm each night and i am now cd22 of a 24 to 27 day cycle and feeling very queasy , mild cramping and tired so fingers crossed i can prove them all wrong , WE CAN ALL PROVE THEM WRONG so come on ladies lets show the medical profession who knows our bodies best !!!!!


----------



## seaview24

hi to inkdchick im in same boat as u im 43yrs pld been try since july 09 since mc in march 10 & lost little boy 23 weeks preg last march,09 .periods r be a pain again go from 42days to 50 days .wait to start period now but nothing dont think im preg though just me be me again hope we get r bfp soon sue.


----------



## inkdchick

hun please dont give up hope, if and when you get your period (if in the uk), got to tesco and get tesco own Soy Isoflavones and take 4 from cd3 to 5 and then take 5 from cd6 to 7 and then stop this will help with your eggs producing better ones and often more so that our chances are higher , it will also bring ov on a bit earlier.
I took it from cd3 - 7 this cycle and so far things are looking really good for me this time normally my boobs are so sore i cant move or sleep from about 9 days before my af is due but this cycle they are not the slightest bit sore and im really excited trying not to show it to OH tho as he doesnt want to get his hopes up .
We too have had 10 early m/c' and in 1989 i lost a boy and 5 and half months gestation so honey i know how hard it can be but io then went on to have my daughters that are in my avatar. You will never forget but it does get easier, i think about Daniel every day but am ok about it now its been a long time, but one thing i would say is that if you can think that it had to be then you will fall with another sooner, but if you are constantly what if.... it will take longer , i know that sounds harsh but i was told that nearly a years after i lost Daniel and to be honest i wish i was told sooner cos within 3 months of being told that i fell pregnant with my oldest daughter and she is now 18 !.
SO good luck hun and try the soy it does help so many like yourself xxx :hugs:


----------



## seaview24

hi thanks im go to try some soy .we r in england hertfordshire where abouts do u live in uk .thanks sue.


----------



## alyxzandra

This site saved my mind when I got pregnant and I am still in contact with several of the ladies I met on here. I was told I could never have a child without IVF and was on the waiting list for it. But, my marriage broke down. I met my fiance and within a year of being together found myself pregnant with my first child. I was infertile since I was 17 years old. Our son was born right before my 40th birthday and now I want another one. After a lot of discussion we've decided to see if it will happen again as our son is 2 years, 4 months old. 

I feel grateful for our son and lucky to be able to have become a mother. As someone who suffered over 20 years of infertility I know what it is like on both sides of the coin. So, this is our first month without using birth control and we will see. Good luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## poppy666

Hi had my 4th son 8mths ago au natural 2 weeks after my 40th & will have this LO 4mths after my 41st ( With the help of Soy) :hugs: gl xx


----------



## inkdchick

i really hope you get your little girl hun that would be fantastic cant wait to find out too x


----------



## poppy666

I really hope you get your BFP more than my girl :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

so do i but still would like to see you get your little girl hun i wish i could wave a magic wand for everyone on here to get their bfp's and you your little girl , it would be a fantastic way to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas x
I havent been to check since my bath on that cm but i am hoping its gone away if not i will have to wait til its gone i suppose b4 i can test if i can hold off lol, i still dont have any cramping i just ache so im hoping its all good still


----------



## poppy666

You can still test chick, if its IP blood it wont matter your hCG be in your system now, it takes days for IP to travel down :thumbup:


----------



## 40s Gal

Well I'm confused. My AF is due tomorrow (12/7). I don't feel any AF symptoms, my breasts are a bit sore and I've been tired yesterday and today, but took a pregnancy test on Friday, 12/3 and it came up negative. I really didn't think I was pregnant but now feeling like I did the last time I was pregnant, I think my brain is affecting my cycle or something.
Won't take another pregnancy test until next weekend if my AF doesn't show herself. 

We haven't been trying really, starting last week, just too busy this time of year to worry about it. I don't know what to think.


----------



## inkdchick

well im 44 in two weeks and am still ttc and have just had another early m/c last cycle and my OH keeps saying another 6 months so i will try and give it another 6 months and see what happens but all im now on is pregnacare, fresh royal jelly and heny pee pollen in it and asprin ( i have to take this for my heart - no other reason but apparantly that helps too - yeah right !), so i suppose we will have to just wait and see.
Good luck everyone xx


----------



## heavenly

I am 45 in Jan, we have been trying for 2 years. My FSH is good, OH's sperm is fine. I have been put on antidepressants so its a difficult time for me at the mo, but we don't want to stop trying as there isn't a lot of time left. I am taking lots of Vitamins for my depression, also Royal Jelly, good for the eggs apparently.


----------



## Moronique

I got pregnant by accident for the first time at 40 but miscarried nearly 3 months later. At the age of 42 we tried again. We checked that OH's sperm was fine, I got myself an ovulation kit at the chemists and some folate tablets. The digital ovulation monitor was great - it said that I hadn't ovulated for the first 2 months I did it, ovulated the 3rd month but didn't get pregnant, then ovulated next month and concieved. I gave birth to a beautiful, healthy boy in March. I was worried about my fertility but was very lucky. My advice would be to stay healthy (or become healthy ;-D), find out when you're ovulating and take it from there. There can be nothing worse than random 'love-making' with your fingers crossed. Not trying to take away anything for whom conception has become a nightmare but I wanted to give a positive story to other 40+ ladies! And hopefully I will try for No 2! As soon as I can get some sleep!


----------



## 40s Gal

I might check into an OPK in the next few months but just going with the NTNP method, I've been a bit obsessive lately and need to chill. You have given me hope! :D


----------



## pip7890

Hi

I'm 40 and had the mirena coil removed in October after being a coil user for 14 years following birth of my DS in 1996. I conceived first cycle of NTNP although I contracted swine flu at Christmas and lost the baby at 10w3d.

I'm confident I can conceive again - it's just a matter now of waiting to try.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww I'm so sorry to hear pip... My heart goes out to you :hugs: You'll jump up on the horse again when your ready, It will happen, think positive, it will happen when you least expect it... :flower:

Well I'm 43 all natural, no magic pills. Yeah I waiting a lil late to try but I know I'm fertile mertle here, I MC last year this time.. Hopefully I will have some amazingly awesome news coming soon. New Years day was a bang after all "maybe" I figure out of 3 times it made magic, I'm 3 dpo and wow little cramping on and off, I know its too early but I'm hoping this time bub sticks...
AF due on Jan 12 or 13 hit or miss. I'm trying to stay hopeful it may not happen this time but I'm more excited to be TTC again... Just hate the dreaded 2ww Grrr.

Hope to hear more BFP's soon Baby Dust to All :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 40s Gal

Lots of magic fairy baby dust for both of you!

:dust: :dust: :dust:



PS: Love your avatar photo pip, very cool!


----------



## BBgirl

hey HopingandPraying. I also miscarried this time last year (New Year's Eve) and this time the year before (Christmas). I'm 41, nearly 42 and trying for my first. Switch to full-fat dairy if you haven't already, it will help you ovulate every month regularly (Harvard Uni study not old wive's tale). I love EPO because it has given me fertile mucus for the first time in years, I take 3000mg evening primrose from first day of my period to ovulation. Good luck girls, my thoughts are with you. x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you, I know when I'm going to ovulate, I've gotten to be a pro at this stuff now... If it happens it happens, in no rush ... all in Gods time.. 

Heres too a Great New Year with lots of babies in the making... :hugs:

Good luck and Baby Dust to Everyone... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## heavenly

Story of hope for us all. My best friend who is 41 had been TTC for 2 years for her first child. She has just given birth to a lovely baby girl, Sophie Eva, 7lbs 4oz. :happydance:


----------



## TTC45

Hi to you all.
This is my very first post on this site, actually first site i have joined.

I am 45 and trying for my first. The odds seem to be stacked against us but with a lot of hoping and trying maybe we will be lucky.

I too was married before for 16+ years and exhubby did not want children (JUST YET), well I am now married to a wonderful man, he is 25 so I am hoping that what I am lacking he will make up for lol.

We have been TTC for 10 months now. I am at day 23 of my cycle. Just learning all the abbreviations here lol. 

Anyone else around the same age as me, I would love some company, it is great to find a forum for over 35, i hope i am not alone in being the oldest here. 
Anyone have friends and family think you are crazy and give you that warning look, the subtle WELL, you might not be too old yet look.

Wishing you all so much luck, here is hoping for babies everywhere.


----------



## heavenly

TTC45 said:


> Hi to you all.
> This is my very first post on this site, actually first site i have joined.
> 
> I am 45 and trying for my first. The odds seem to be stacked against us but with a lot of hoping and trying maybe we will be lucky.
> 
> I too was married before for 16+ years and exhubby did not want children (JUST YET), well I am now married to a wonderful man, he is 25 so I am hoping that what I am lacking he will make up for lol.
> 
> We have been TTC for 10 months now. I am at day 23 of my cycle. Just learning all the abbreviations here lol.
> 
> Anyone else around the same age as me, I would love some company, it is great to find a forum for over 35, i hope i am not alone in being the oldest here.
> Anyone have friends and family think you are crazy and give you that warning look, the subtle WELL, you might not be too old yet look.
> 
> Wishing you all so much luck, here is hoping for babies everywhere.

Hi there, I am 45 on 17 Jan. :blush: Other half is 34. We have been TTC for 2 years, I have the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor which tells me when I ovulate, as I don't have a regular cycle, it can be between 23 and 28 days, so the monitor helps me. Nice to meet you! xx


----------



## TTC45

Thank you so much, nice to know I am not alone.

Good luck to you both. I will go look for the Ovulation meter, I have not heard of it.

Do people just post questions and comments here, or do they go to specific thread points.

I have some questions that I don't see answered anywhere, also afraid that it may be TMI question.

:flower:


----------



## TaeBoMama

TTC45 said:


> Thank you so much, nice to know I am not alone.
> 
> Good luck to you both. I will go look for the Ovulation meter, I have not heard of it.
> 
> Do people just post questions and comments here, or do they go to specific thread points.
> 
> I have some questions that I don't see answered anywhere, also afraid that it may be TMI question.
> 
> :flower:

I doubt any questions are TMI around here. LOL.


----------



## BBgirl

lol! Nobody minds tmi! See where it says New Thread, click that, put your question in the top and text in the box. Then click Save. If you want to change your text just click Edit, then Save your changes. Then it will come up as a new thread for everyone to read and answer if they want.


----------



## pip7890

TTC45 said:


> Hi to you all.
> This is my very first post on this site, actually first site i have joined.
> 
> I am 45 and trying for my first. The odds seem to be stacked against us but with a lot of hoping and trying maybe we will be lucky.
> 
> I too was married before for 16+ years and exhubby did not want children (JUST YET), well I am now married to a wonderful man, he is 25 so I am hoping that what I am lacking he will make up for lol.
> 
> We have been TTC for 10 months now. I am at day 23 of my cycle. Just learning all the abbreviations here lol.
> 
> Anyone else around the same age as me, I would love some company, it is great to find a forum for over 35, i hope i am not alone in being the oldest here.
> Anyone have friends and family think you are crazy and give you that warning look, the subtle WELL, you might not be too old yet look.
> 
> Wishing you all so much luck, here is hoping for babies everywhere.




TTC45 said:


> Thank you so much, nice to know I am not alone.
> 
> Good luck to you both. I will go look for the Ovulation meter, I have not heard of it.
> 
> Do people just post questions and comments here, or do they go to specific thread points.
> 
> I have some questions that I don't see answered anywhere, also afraid that it may be TMI question.
> 
> :flower:

Welcome *TTC45*. Here's hoping 2011 is your year for a :bfp:. You've joined a great site so have a mooch around all over. I'm sure you will be welcome wherever you go.

:hug:

Pip x


----------



## Omi

Bummer.Have had bad cramps this eve so thats me out - again! Pants. 

Upwards and onwards, i guess.... (i deserve a flipping medal, i do) :)

:hug: Omi xxx


----------



## TTC45

TaeBoMama said:


> TTC45 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, nice to know I am not alone.
> 
> Good luck to you both. I will go look for the Ovulation meter, I have not heard of it.
> 
> Do people just post questions and comments here, or do they go to specific thread points.
> 
> I have some questions that I don't see answered anywhere, also afraid that it may be TMI question.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I doubt any questions are TMI around here. LOL.Click to expand...

Thank you, just trying to find my way around lol.


----------



## TTC45

pip7890 said:


> TTC45 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to you all.
> This is my very first post on this site, actually first site i have joined.
> 
> I am 45 and trying for my first. The odds seem to be stacked against us but with a lot of hoping and trying maybe we will be lucky.
> 
> I too was married before for 16+ years and exhubby did not want children (JUST YET), well I am now married to a wonderful man, he is 25 so I am hoping that what I am lacking he will make up for lol.
> 
> We have been TTC for 10 months now. I am at day 23 of my cycle. Just learning all the abbreviations here lol.
> 
> Anyone else around the same age as me, I would love some company, it is great to find a forum for over 35, i hope i am not alone in being the oldest here.
> Anyone have friends and family think you are crazy and give you that warning look, the subtle WELL, you might not be too old yet look.
> 
> Wishing you all so much luck, here is hoping for babies everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC45 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, nice to know I am not alone.
> 
> Good luck to you both. I will go look for the Ovulation meter, I have not heard of it.
> 
> Do people just post questions and comments here, or do they go to specific thread points.
> 
> I have some questions that I don't see answered anywhere, also afraid that it may be TMI question.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome *TTC45*. Here's hoping 2011 is your year for a :bfp:. You've joined a great site so have a mooch around all over. I'm sure you will be welcome wherever you go.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Pip xClick to expand...

Thank you so much, it makes a difference when you feel welcome, people all seem so friendly.


----------



## TTC45

Thank you very much for the help and the welcome


----------



## Blondie2005

TTC45 said:


> Hi to you all.
> This is my very first post on this site, actually first site i have joined.
> 
> I am 45 and trying for my first. The odds seem to be stacked against us but with a lot of hoping and trying maybe we will be lucky.
> 
> I too was married before for 16+ years and exhubby did not want children (JUST YET), well I am now married to a wonderful man, he is 25 so I am hoping that what I am lacking he will make up for lol.
> 
> We have been TTC for 10 months now. I am at day 23 of my cycle. Just learning all the abbreviations here lol.
> 
> Anyone else around the same age as me, I would love some company, it is great to find a forum for over 35, i hope i am not alone in being the oldest here.
> Anyone have friends and family think you are crazy and give you that warning look, the subtle WELL, you might not be too old yet look.
> 
> Wishing you all so much luck, here is hoping for babies everywhere.

Hi there, I too am 45! Been with my lovely guy for about 3 years, and we've been NPNT for about 6 months. I've taken the decision to just let nature take its course, not ramp it up with medical intervention, what will be will be. I've no kids, and gone through the heartbreak of coming to terms with the fact it will (probably) never happen, and come to terms with a childfree life which actually looks rather good: we are crazy about each other and have a wonderful lifestyle, so if no baby comes along, life will still be good. I still go mental through the TWW though!


----------



## Blondie2005

Update. 

:witch: just came for me this morning. This month felt really, really different, and I wonder if I've had a chemical. That doesn't stop the huge feelings of despair and anguish though. 

I really need to move on from this. I can just about accept a childless future but it's damn hard. Does anyone know of any boards for the childless not by choice?


----------



## TTC45

Blondie2005 said:


> Update.
> 
> :witch: just came for me this morning. This month felt really, really different, and I wonder if I've had a chemical. That doesn't stop the huge feelings of despair and anguish though.
> 
> I really need to move on from this. I can just about accept a childless future but it's damn hard. Does anyone know of any boards for the childless not by choice?

I too am feeling, i think CRAZY would be a good word for me today. I am at day 26 of my cycle normally have 28 day cycles. For the last week I have convinced myself I am, then 30 minutes later I am convinced I am not. I have had PMS type cramps for about 6 days now on and off, Is it isn't it. I have a lot of other symptoms, but each one can be explained away. I have constant heartburn, I am not eating as much and I could sleep for the street. Well heartburn hits the appetite, no food makes you tired. I am truly a mess today. I cried for no reason last night, I am begging AF to just get here and put me out of my misery. Like you hon, I truly feel like it is too late for me. I will keep you posted. If you want to be friends or chat privately just let me know, it would be nice to have someone else going through the same thing to talk to.
Treat yourself to a pity party today, chocolate, salt, a good book a weepy movie lol. It works for me. xxxx


----------



## Blondie2005

TTC45 said:


> Blondie2005 said:
> 
> 
> Update.
> 
> :witch: just came for me this morning. This month felt really, really different, and I wonder if I've had a chemical. That doesn't stop the huge feelings of despair and anguish though.
> 
> I really need to move on from this. I can just about accept a childless future but it's damn hard. Does anyone know of any boards for the childless not by choice?
> 
> I too am feeling, i think CRAZY would be a good word for me today. I am at day 26 of my cycle normally have 28 day cycles. For the last week I have convinced myself I am, then 30 minutes later I am convinced I am not. I have had PMS type cramps for about 6 days now on and off, Is it isn't it. I have a lot of other symptoms, but each one can be explained away. I have constant heartburn, I am not eating as much and I could sleep for the street. Well heartburn hits the appetite, no food makes you tired. I am truly a mess today. I cried for no reason last night, I am begging AF to just get here and put me out of my misery. Like you hon, I truly feel like it is too late for me. I will keep you posted. If you want to be friends or chat privately just let me know, it would be nice to have someone else going through the same thing to talk to.
> Treat yourself to a pity party today, chocolate, salt, a good book a weepy movie lol. It works for me. xxxxClick to expand...

Your idea of a pity party really made me smile! I might just do that tonight. 

I really, really have all my fingers and toes crossed for you, it would really cheer me up to hear someone's good news.


----------



## knitbit

My cousin conceived au natural at 42, so don't lose hope.


----------



## inkdchick

i like your way of thinking but i turned 44 on the 28th dec and i feel really low about ttc and reflecting on the last year and so many early mmc, its a bloddy hard thing to keep putting yourself thru with so many disappointments.
But the thought of actually eventually holding your own baby in your arms has been keeping me going but i dont know for how much longer this bubble of hope will last before i eventually say enough is enough and the bubble bursts..........


----------



## TTC45

Ok girls, I am on Cycle day 27 today. I have felt weird, tired heartburn, not wanting to eat and then eating a little and being terribly full. I have had PMS type cramping on and off for a week now, feels like AF is coming to visit any time, then it goes away. I did not have little clumps of EWCM this month I had like a Jelly clear stuff that was almost like a clot when I ovulated. This morning i had a small amount of the EWCM in a small clump. I am going crazy. Oh i have felt queezy and sleepy for about a week also. I can rationalize and explain all these things away, but the EWCM thing has me puzzled. My cycle has not been regular for about a year now, I can bleed at 2 weeks, this is the longest I have waited for AF. I feel a little embarrassed posting this as I am sure I will get up to greet AF in the morning, but has anyone any comments to help me with this one. PLEASE, I am crying for no reason now, begging AF to come and just be done with me.

Sorry to whine about this all. xoxo


----------



## Blondie2005

inkdchick said:


> i like your way of thinking but i turned 44 on the 28th dec and i feel really low about ttc and reflecting on the last year and so many early mmc, its a bloddy hard thing to keep putting yourself thru with so many disappointments.
> But the thought of actually eventually holding your own baby in your arms has been keeping me going but i dont know for how much longer this bubble of hope will last before i eventually say enough is enough and the bubble bursts..........

Hi there inkdchick, sorry not to have replied to this before, because I can so identify with your feelings. Check out the post I put on another thread, I won't retype it all here if you don't mind. 

I am so sorry to hear of your pain, and I can absolutely identify with it, I've been down in the pits of despair myself so many times. But just remember: you are bigger than this, there is more to you than just this, you are this amazing wonderful creature. 

All love and prayers to you: for the miracle that you want so much, obviously, but more importantly for YOU.

xxx


----------



## ciarhwyfar

TTC45, I posted a separate post in the main thread earlier this week but I just wanted to mention that I was having cramping, mood swings, thought I was tired just because I wasn't getting enough sleep. I was sure that AF was just a few days late. I didn't test until I was on day 35 (since my longest cycle in the last year was 33 days) and it came positive right away.

It can happen for you. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I'm 42, btw.


----------



## inkdchick

thing is i have been so grouchy this last week and me and oh have had some really bad days with each other coz of it, but i thought i was just tired too as i am having so many disrupted nights sleep, i have had no cramping which is unusual for me right now at this time in the cycle but my boobs have been unbelieveably sore now for three days and i am cd21 today , my cycles are anywhere between 24 and 28 days , so that means tues to sat next week. I have taken soy this cycle to see if it will help and have given up alcohol altogether (love my :wine: too), and i am now 44 !, but i am not holding my breath.
Ciarhwyfar - Congratulations Hun :happydance: :wohoo: xxx


----------



## maybethisit

:hugs: there's a lady in my antenatal group pregnant at 47 au natural. My midwife reckons that over 40s pregnancies are becoming much more common. I put some stats on this somewhere in the thread 'little bit of encouragement for ttv 40+' - they really are quite encouraging! xxx


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you hun i will have to search for it. How and what did you do to help you conceive if you dont mind me asking , i seem to have given everything up for the last few months for what feels like nothing. I must admit what seems like pms mood swings i never ever get and last week i was awful to my oh and he was back i had honestly no thought about it and just thought it was coz i was tired as of the broken restless sleep i have been getting for nearly a week now but for the last couple of days i have been ok, a bit tearful but ok so i dont know .
Cant wait to be in your position tbh and then i wont have to ever worry about it again !


----------



## inkdchick

seaview24 said:


> hi thanks im go to try some soy .we r in england hertfordshire where abouts do u live in uk .thanks sue.

sorry for the late reply , have a broken laptop and then was in italy for xmas (visiting inlaws - hubby is italian), and i have only now got back on line, 
i live in ashford near heathrow hun x


----------



## maybethisit

inkdchick said:


> aww thank you hun i will have to search for it. How and what did you do to help you conceive if you dont mind me asking , i seem to have given everything up for the last few months for what feels like nothing. I must admit what seems like pms mood swings i never ever get and last week i was awful to my oh and he was back i had honestly no thought about it and just thought it was coz i was tired as of the broken restless sleep i have been getting for nearly a week now but for the last couple of days i have been ok, a bit tearful but ok so i dont know .
> Cant wait to be in your position tbh and then i wont have to ever worry about it again !

My very first pregnancy symptom was being tearful a few days after ov, it could be that this is your month :hugs: but in terms of what we did, there were a few thing but the things I sort of feel might have made the difference were the things that helped the swimmers get where they needed to be.

I used to have loads of ewcm to the point that it was a nuisance, but that stopped about 3 years ago and these days I have practically none. We got pregnant second month of using Preseed and I really think that helped cos the sperm needs the ewcm to get to where it needs to go. Also then doing the 'legs in the air' thing for about half an hour after dtd, which I hadn't really done much before. 

And dtd a lot more in the 2 days before ov, whereas before we were focussing more on ov day and couple of days after: I saw those stats that you've probably seen that say you are much more likely to get pregnant from sex on the two days before ovulation than you are on the day itself or afterwards. Those stats are widely repeated on the internet on sensible-looking sites and they really surprised me, and that month was the first time we really took that into account. We were totally knackered and felt like we were off sex for life by the end of it but it was worth it! Used opks to predict ov.

Other things I did different in the couple of months before getting pg were giving up St Johns' Wort, which I was taking for migraine prevention and which I read there was some suspicion it might affect fertiility slightly, although not confirmed anywhere. Also had for a few months been cutting down on caffeine and had given up alcohol. Last two months also took EPO to try to boost EWCM but didn't notice any difference at all there, but it may have done something else helpful. Stopped trying to diet (bmi was only 22 so didn't need to medically but wanted to fit into my jeans again!) And got loads of people to pray for us. I think the big man upstairs heard us. 

I know I was ovulating cos had 21 day blood tests come back normal but my feeling is that the swimmers weren't getting through, or not at the right times. 

fingers crossed you won't need any of this anyway now but if you do I really hope it helps :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

lol its funny you say about ewcm but i havent had a problem as such sometimes there wasnt much but i was told by a nurse at the epu to have one glass twice a day of grapefruit juice and it worked and this month i have given up alcohol altogether and so far i have no cramping just really heavy achy boobs, grumpy, tired, and cry at the stupidest things which i would normally shrug off so not thinking about it and will see what happens as i normally have lots of cramping low down for a least a week before af which i have nothing of and im due for my period day after tomorrow (cd24-28) up til sat so pray for my hun i need all the help here i can get xxx and thank you for you fantastic reply such an inspiration xxxx thank you


----------



## maybethisit

inkdchick said:


> lol its funny you say about ewcm but i havent had a problem as such sometimes there wasnt much but i was told by a nurse at the epu to have one glass twice a day of grapefruit juice and it worked and this month i have given up alcohol altogether and so far i have no cramping just really heavy achy boobs, grumpy, tired, and cry at the stupidest things which i would normally shrug off so not thinking about it and will see what happens as i normally have lots of cramping low down for a least a week before af which i have nothing of and im due for my period day after tomorrow (cd24-28) up til sat so pray for my hun i need all the help here i can get xxx and thank you for you fantastic reply such an inspiration xxxx thank you

Will do. Oh this is really exciting, I so hope this is it for you xxxx :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

aww thank you hun i must admit i am a bit excited and have ordered some 10imu tests yesterday and hope that they turn up before friday this coming week as i would love to know before the weekend as my daughter (17 , froma previous marriage),is with us this coming weekend and it would be lovely to know before she comes, xx


----------



## maybethisit

I've got a 17 year old daughter from a previous marriage too! :)


----------



## inkdchick

wow no way, im 44 how bout you, you give me great hope hun xxx


----------



## maybethisit

inkdchick said:


> wow no way, im 44 how bout you, you give me great hope hun xxx

I'm 40, yeah we can do it! Just takes us a bit longer than when we were younger is all! A couple of my friends have had babies in their early 40s too - hang on I'll find those stats and post them here cos I think they're really encouraging. Also you have to remember that a lot fewer of us are ttc at this age than are ttc in their 20s and early 30s, so relatively fewer babies are born in our age group anyway, but...

Most up-to-date statistics - 2009 
(calculated using the 2008-based population projections for 2009) 
In 2009 there were 706,248 live births in England and Wales. 114,288 of these were to women aged 35-39, and 26,976 births to women over 40, compared to 14,252 births in 1999. 

2006
2006 data shows that 22,512 to women gave birth aged 40-44 and 1,123 to women 45-49. This was broken down further:

40: 9,303
41: 6,191
42: 3,769
43: 2,069
44: 1,180
45: 585
46: 286
47: 129
48: 77
49: 46
50 and over: 71 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JustMeNewMom

46 years young and 2 months, trying to conceive naturally using fertility affirmations, yoga for fertility (bought DVD but haven't started yet - only got it last week), hypnosis for fertility (Maggie Howell's Preparing to Conceive), am vegetarian, teetotal, non smoker, not using ovulation sticks anymore, just BBT every morning with my Lady Comp. I have used Yes Baby twice but haven't for a couple or so months (wanted to try it out).

:dust: and sticky glue all :happydance: going to :sex: :dance: with my DH now :)


----------



## Crossfingers

Hi Ladies

I'm new to all this, I'm 40 and have just started trying, we did consider going straight to IVF given my age but I would really like to do it the old fashioned way, so we'll keep trying for a few more months and see what happens. It's great to know that there are others out there in the same boat. Good luck to all and lets hope 2011 gives all of us what we dream of!


----------



## Omi

Welcome Crossfingers! Hope your journey will be short and sweet :dust:

Omi xxx


----------



## Donna210369

Hi ladies, I can't thank you all enough from the bottom of my heart. I have been going through turmoil. Here's my story- I'm 42 in march, dh is 32. have ds(17) conceived in 2 days!, ds(4) conceived in 6 months but not really trying too hard. Had coil taken out in May 10, fell pg in Dec but mc in Jan. was devastated. Had been going on another internet forum and was in the DIS(Due in Sept) forum, then relagated to miscarriage, then ttc forum. Started reading up on all sorts of stuff and then realised to my horror that I was an OAP in the ttc world!!! Started getting a little jittery. Realised that i'd have to maximise the potential of every month and as dh is away working every other month, phoned a fertility clinic with intention of iui when dh away. Got an appointment on 9th Feb. Then they said, do an AMH test to see what my egg reserve is like, so did it, feeling confident ish. Results came back low end of low (5.53) the nurse was very negative and she made me think IVF would be the answer. I was utterly devasted and haven't stopped crying since. I had no idea what to do.My dh is rowing across the Atlantic to raise money for Parkinson's Disease and hasn't been here through my mc or this news. posted some things on the other site's forums and a couple of ladies said not to make a big deal about it, it does happen etc but didn't make me feel any better. Have been trying my hardest to be positive, but have felt very negative and consumed by it all. However got a reply from one lovely lady who said to try this site as its really friendly and might make me feel better. I have just been trawling through all the messages and feel like a massive weight has just been lifted off me. All of a sudden I feel like I've just got to stick to my original plan and also calm down. Thank you all so much for your inspirational stories. Donna xx


----------



## maybethisit

Donna210369 said:


> Hi ladies, I can't thank you all enough from the bottom of my heart. I have been going through turmoil. Here's my story- I'm 42 in march, dh is 32. have ds(17) conceived in 2 days!, ds(4) conceived in 6 months but not really trying too hard. Had coil taken out in May 10, fell pg in Dec but mc in Jan. was devastated. Had been going on another internet forum and was in the DIS(Due in Sept) forum, then relagated to miscarriage, then ttc forum. Started reading up on all sorts of stuff and then realised to my horror that I was an OAP in the ttc world!!! Started getting a little jittery. Realised that i'd have to maximise the potential of every month and as dh is away working every other month, phoned a fertility clinic with intention of iui when dh away. Got an appointment on 9th Feb. Then they said, do an AMH test to see what my egg reserve is like, so did it, feeling confident ish. Results came back low end of low (5.53) the nurse was very negative and she made me think IVF would be the answer. I was utterly devasted and haven't stopped crying since. I had no idea what to do.My dh is rowing across the Atlantic to raise money for Parkinson's Disease and hasn't been here through my mc or this news. posted some things on the other site's forums and a couple of ladies said not to make a big deal about it, it does happen etc but didn't make me feel any better. Have been trying my hardest to be positive, but have felt very negative and consumed by it all. However got a reply from one lovely lady who said to try this site as its really friendly and might make me feel better. I have just been trawling through all the messages and feel like a massive weight has just been lifted off me. All of a sudden I feel like I've just got to stick to my original plan and also calm down. Thank you all so much for your inspirational stories. Donna xx

Aw :hugs: best of luck xxx There might be some less drastic things they can do to help also...? Might be worth going to see a sympathetic doc and asking for advice to maximise chances of conceiving, but 41 is really not that old!! xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hi all... Mind if I climb aboard... I'm 43 TTC and this will be my 1st. My OH is 43 as well. I've been trying to get pregnant for 2 months now and I'm hoping Valentines Day is going to be IT... I'm not on the pill or shot, just all naturale... per say...
I'm going to try preseed this round I've heard great things...

Good Luck Ladies... Heres to getting our :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

Hi girls, i need some help , has anyone ever had or heard of Ovulation spotting !.
I had this yesterday afternoon in my underwear but when i wiped it was the normal clear/white ov cm ( im now cd11 of a 24-27 day cycle, so this is ov time for me), we later dtd and there was (sorry in advance :oops:) browny/blood coloured discharge everywhere.
I freeked out as did hubby as this i have never ever had around ov time, so i googled it and apparantly this is an excellent indicator that an egg has been released and should get down to it for another two to three days.
Has anyone please ever heard of this you can imagine how freeked out i was !!!
Thanks for reading


----------



## inkdchick

hiya hopin&prayin long time no see hun glad to have you here xx
Im 44 now and still ttc so dont worry we are in this together :hugs:


----------



## Love2011

I'm 41 & 8 weeks pregnant with 1st baby using cbfm & both of us on pregnancy multivits. And after 7 yrs ago having 11 lb fibroid removed so were both surprised & pleased. It was my 1st time ttc & it occured in the 1st month

My initial symptoms were a little White discharge with no smell which has been constant, like ovulation discharge and I had a little spotting in the 1st 2 weeks prior to period. And periods haven't returned

Good luck


----------



## inkdchick

i just dont know whats going on with me today, i should have started my period today but all i have is what feels like an ache rather than cramping, and i have watery cm boobs are stilla chy but only if touched and not as bad as they have been, my back and hips still ache and i have a headache that i just cant shift. I go to bed between 7.30pm coz im so tired and i get up at around 5am what is doing this and why so early i normally sleep in til at least 10 LOL and go to bed between 10 and 1am. All tests so far have been negative so i think my period should show soon any ideas on what else could do this ! thanks x


----------



## Shelley71

Hi Ladies! I'm 40 and we aren't using any meds, fertility specialists, IUI or IVF and hopefully we won't have to.

We just started trying seriously this month and my O was this past week, so we will see. The only thing I'm doing is temping and I used the OPKs last week.


----------



## SNOWBABE

Hiya I am 41 (42 in jun) and TTC with pure baby dust. I do think it takes much longer to conceive as you get older. I have been lazily trying for over a year but then again was I too lazy. I am hoping to TTc this month as my DH birthday is on Kate n Will's wedding day (uk) so either way I shall not be POAS before then so unless Mother nature catches me I would love to POAS for him. He is very broody at the min......


----------



## inkdchick

girls i have jsut found out that i have a progesterone problem and have had for the past two years and no f.s. had picked up on it even tho suffering 3 further on early m/c and 10 not so far along un-noticed m/c , and was told that from 42 onwards this is what tends to happen. I am only recently turned 44 (xmas), and am now off to see an acupuncturist on weds next week for this help and she apparantly has a 85% success rate so fingers crossed. If you are over 42 i would suggest getting the progesterone levels checked out coz this is the only thing that will be stopping us from carrying on a pregnancy after implantation low progesterone dispells the egg, i wished i had known earlier but i know now and cant wait to see the end result xx


----------



## Garnet

43 Ladies and have a big ole ++. Used Instead Cup this month and screwed up on Soy. I only took 15 mg. Been trying since October...


----------



## inkdchick

do you mean you got two positives on a hpt hun if so congrats xx


----------



## Garnet

I was just doing ++ as drama thing. Sorry. I kinda knew cause the boobies have grown a bit. It was 9 month before getting Preggers in July of last year then lost baby in September. Finally got *pregnant* again in March with Instead Cups.. Doctor confirm it.


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for the advice inkdchick. I'm going to get an early ante-natal appointment so will mention in. 

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## inkdchick

youre welcome pip i hope they listen to you coz some of these docs just dont wanna know when we reach over 40 so good luck hun and let me know how you get on xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

aww congrats garnet :dust:


----------



## pip7890

Well I saw the doc today. Basically he listened to what I said re progesterone, said he would take advice from obgyn at hospital, and call me Monday to let me know. However he doubts it will be prescribed as until I have 4 consecutive miscarriages he doesn't think they will be interested. However he was very positive about the fact that I have conceived all four babies within one or two months of trying. Cold comfort if there is no baby at the end of it. 

So, on the plus side he didn't pooh pooh me; but I don't think I'll be getting any help, or an early scan. 

Next appointment is with midwife on 15 April. 

Oh, I had bloods done last week to test for anaemia and it came back at 14.6. Doctor said he was amazed it was so good given that I'm pregnant. 

Pip x


----------



## Garnet

Well I have bad news, no baby sac and they think it is a chemical. Ultrasound shows no sac but I could be too early...


----------



## pip7890

Garnet said:


> Well I have bad news, no baby sac and they think it is a chemical. Ultrasound shows no sac but I could be too early...

I'm sorry to hear that. How far along do you think you are? What have the doctors said?

Pip x


----------



## Garnet

Well that is the thing. I had AF the 12th and 27th I ovulated so I'm only if that 3 weeks.


----------



## pip7890

If you're AF was 12 February you'll be further on than 3 weeks.

Pip x


----------



## Garnet

pip7890 said:


> If you're AF was 12 February you'll be further on than 3 weeks.
> 
> Pip x

I know according to the standard chart that is used that they use the first day of your last period which was 2/12. I ovulated according to digital OPK on 2/27 then implantation happened on 3/8 because I had implantation spots that is when Hcg starts being positive. Technically they use the first day of your last period because most women don't know what day they ovulated but I chart pretty rigourously. Today is 3/18 so it would technically make me about roughly 2 weeks.


----------



## Love2011

At 40 I ttc & got pregnant the 1st time in 1st month using clearblue fertility monitor & both of us being on preconception vitamins & eating a healthy diet. My periods had reduced to 23-24 day cycles & 7 yrs before id had 4x fibroids removed by open myomectomy the biggest was 11 pounds, so i didnt think my chances of naturally conceiving were high. Last week at 41 yrs & 9 wks pregnant , had 1st scan & found out to my surprise im having , non-identical twins , both with heartbeats. Shock was indescribable. No drugs used just faith & love, wishing everyone equal success & it's definitely possible.


----------



## mumoffive

Love2011 said:


> At 40 I ttc & got pregnant the 1st time in 1st month using clearblue fertility monitor & both of us being on preconception vitamins & eating a healthy diet. My periods had reduced to 23-24 day cycles & 7 yrs before id had 4x fibroids removed by open myomectomy the biggest was 11 pounds, so i didnt think my chances of naturally conceiving were high. Last week at 41 yrs & 9 wks pregnant , had 1st scan & found out to my surprise im having , non-identical twins , both with heartbeats. Shock was indescribable. No drugs used just faith & love, wishing everyone equal success & it's definitely possible.

What a lovely story :) I had twins many years ago [They are 23 now!] Goodluck with your pregnancy. I am 43 btw and due my baby in around 8wks eeek!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congrats Love2011! Good luck.


----------



## Spoomie

Love2011, how exciting, so happy for you.

Mumoffive, you give me hope; I was a late starter.....have a beautiful 2.5 year old son, conceived naturally after 2 miscarriages and I was sure that would be enough for me as I was 40 when he was born. However, as time went on I wanted a sibling for him and fell pregnant last August. Sadly I miscarried at 12 weeks late November 2010 and as I will be 43 this month have been obsessing that this lost pregnancy was my last chance. It has hit me soooooo badly and I am still struggling to regroup. I love to see that you are 43 and only 2 months away from delivering, I pray that I can say that before March rolls around next year. My GP has told me that to have been pregnant 4 times in my life I am a) unlucky to have had just 1 live birth and b) very fertile!!! I try to hold on to the second of those, despite my geriatric status 

Wishing you both well x


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Love2011

Pip x


----------



## Garnet

Love2011 said:


> At 40 I ttc & got pregnant the 1st time in 1st month using clearblue fertility monitor & both of us being on preconception vitamins & eating a healthy diet. My periods had reduced to 23-24 day cycles & 7 yrs before id had 4x fibroids removed by open myomectomy the biggest was 11 pounds, so i didnt think my chances of naturally conceiving were high. Last week at 41 yrs & 9 wks pregnant , had 1st scan & found out to my surprise im having , non-identical twins , both with heartbeats. Shock was indescribable. No drugs used just faith & love, wishing everyone equal success & it's definitely possible.

Congrats and thanks for sharing your wonderful new...:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Love2011 said:


> At 40 I ttc & got pregnant the 1st time in 1st month using clearblue fertility monitor & both of us being on preconception vitamins & eating a healthy diet. My periods had reduced to 23-24 day cycles & 7 yrs before id had 4x fibroids removed by open myomectomy the biggest was 11 pounds, so i didnt think my chances of naturally conceiving were high. Last week at 41 yrs & 9 wks pregnant , had 1st scan & found out to my surprise im having , non-identical twins , both with heartbeats. Shock was indescribable. No drugs used just faith & love, wishing everyone equal success & it's definitely possible.

You made my day!!!!

What a great story!

Congrats!


----------



## Macwooly

I love this thread as it is so friendly and supportive :D

Congratulations to all who have BFP :thumbup:

Hugs to all who have ever suffered MC(s) :hugs:

And :dust: to all those TTC

Well I'm 40 as is DH and I've only been off BC for a month so very early days for me.

DH and I did TTC in 2009 but I became too obsessed and too stressed and it all had a really negative affect on my clinical depression and ended up on anti-depressants :nope: We also found out that DH has not only a low sperm count but also poor sperm quality and the doctors said we would need IVF to have a baby but that we don't qualify on the NHS.

So we decided to have a break whilst I sorted my head out and I spent 6 months on anti-depressants and seeing a counsellor then I had 8 months off anti-depressants so we decided to come off BC and see what happens.

My attitude to the doctor's advice over IVF and my DH sperm count is well it t only takes one :spermy: to do the job so we'll give nature a chance. 

We going it au natural apart from we changed to a healthier diet, we've increased our exercise levels a little but nothing major, we're on supplements although after reading another thread I will be leaving my usual multivitamins alone and buying the correct ones and I've just brought some pre-seed off the internet.

I'm not expecting to see any signs of pregnancy for a few months as I was on a Mirena coil so need for the progesterone levels to drop also I used to be a real caffeine junkie so not sure how long that will take to get out of my system.

But it will give me time to re-learn my cycle as not had a period for 16 months now and still waiting for AF to visit.

I don't stress too much that I'm late trying for a baby as my maternal grandmother married when she was 42 and gave birth 2 days after her 43rd birthday so she's always given me hope.

At the moment my attitude is what will be will be but as time goes on I may start to do BBT recording so there could be a lot of questions coming as I'm slightly confused by it all :)


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> I love this thread as it is so friendly and supportive :D
> 
> Congratulations to all who have BFP :thumbup:
> 
> Hugs to all who have ever suffered MC(s) :hugs:
> 
> And :dust: to all those TTC
> 
> Well I'm 40 as is DH and I've only been off BC for a month so very early days for me.
> 
> DH and I did TTC in 2009 but I became too obsessed and too stressed and it all had a really negative affect on my clinical depression and ended up on anti-depressants :nope: We also found out that DH has not only a low sperm count but also poor sperm quality and the doctors said we would need IVF to have a baby but that we don't qualify on the NHS.
> 
> So we decided to have a break whilst I sorted my head out and I spent 6 months on anti-depressants and seeing a counsellor then I had 8 months off anti-depressants so we decided to come off BC and see what happens.
> 
> My attitude to the doctor's advice over IVF and my DH sperm count is well it t only takes one :spermy: to do the job so we'll give nature a chance.
> 
> We going it au natural apart from we changed to a healthier diet, we've increased our exercise levels a little but nothing major, we're on supplements although after reading another thread I will be leaving my usual multivitamins alone and buying the correct ones and I've just brought some pre-seed off the internet.
> 
> I'm not expecting to see any signs of pregnancy for a few months as I was on a Mirena coil so need for the progesterone levels to drop also I used to be a real caffeine junkie so not sure how long that will take to get out of my system.
> 
> But it will give me time to re-learn my cycle as not had a period for 16 months now and still waiting for AF to visit.
> 
> I don't stress too much that I'm late trying for a baby as my maternal grandmother married when she was 42 and gave birth 2 days after her 43rd birthday so she's always given me hope.
> 
> At the moment my attitude is what will be will be but as time goes on I may start to do BBT recording so there could be a lot of questions coming as I'm slightly confused by it all :)

I've heard of so many people getting pregnant right off the pill... would be curious if you do too. Fingers crossed for you!:thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

Welcome Alex. You've joined a great thread here.

It sounds like you've got the right attitude. :dust: to you.

Pip x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Welcome Macwooly! Hopefully you will be joining us in the pregnancy forums soon!


----------



## pip7890

I've justed posted in the Forum Help & Testing Area with the request for an Over 35 and Pregnant forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-h...-mods-can-we-have-forum-over-35-pregnant.html

If you think it would be a good idea please feel free to go there and post your support.

Cheers.

Pip x


----------



## blessedwith1

Hello Macwooly - had my first at 39 - WHEW! - just under the wire -- she is beautiful and bright and she and I both pray daily for a little bro or sis -- AF is on her way - T-minus 2 days but already know she is coming. 
DH is 50+ and I am 42 this year. Still TTC and nothing. I was getting depressed and searched for "40+ TTC depression" and found you. :hugs: 
Hopefully we will be celebrating together soon!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Thank you everyone for your kind words of welcome :)

Well I spent a few days last week wondering if AF was visiting or not as I got spotting then it would stop again but yesterday she came with her bags to stay for a few days :huh: So corrected my ticker and waiting to see if I'm back on the 29 days cycle I used to be before BC.

Hello Blessedwith :hi: Good luck with your TTC and loads of :dust: to you for a BFP soon. Every feeling depressed feel free to send me a message to talk :hugs:

Keeping fingers crossed for all and hoping you get your BFPs soon :dust:


----------



## gatoverde

Hi everyone! 
This is such a cool thread :)
Yesterday I found out I was pregnant and today I did another test to doublecheck ... TG another BFP!
So far, I'm feeling fine, just a wee bit queasy in the morning and more sensitive to odours than usual ... got up and opened a few windows because it smelled stuffy everywhere ... or so I thought hehe.
I'll have to wait till Thursdat to see a gyno to then be sent to an obstetrician next week (my healthcare is soo bureaucratic!) so I don't want to get high expectations yet ... but well deep down inside I'm ecstatic and so is my hubby-we've only just told our closest family so far.
Hugs everyone,


----------



## LLbean

gatoverde said:


> Hi everyone!
> This is such a cool thread :)
> Yesterday I found out I was pregnant and today I did another test to doublecheck ... TG another BFP!
> So far, I'm feeling fine, just a wee bit queasy in the morning and more sensitive to odours than usual ... got up and opened a few windows because it smelled stuffy everywhere ... or so I thought hehe.
> I'll have to wait till Thursdat to see a gyno to then be sent to an obstetrician next week (my healthcare is soo bureaucratic!) so I don't want to get high expectations yet ... but well deep down inside I'm ecstatic and so is my hubby-we've only just told our closest family so far.
> Hugs everyone,

Gato Verde, Felicitaciones!

(your name is in Spanish so I had to lol)

sounds great. keep us posted!


----------



## pip7890

Welcome and congratulations

You're never too old for a :bfp: on this thread. Just wish someone had warned me that nausea at 40 is much much worse than nausea at 25!!! I'm wrecked!!!

Pip x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Welcome gatoverde! And Congrats!

Sorry to hear about the nausea, Pip. For me, the big challenge is doing this with a toddler as I never did that before. I have no idea how I am going to handle two little ones at the same time this fall. We are thinking pre-school for the then three year old a couple of days a week. I'm glad I didn't managed two under two at the same time. :)


----------



## gatoverde

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!
I'm sorry I haven't read the whole thread so this could have been asked before but I was wondering if I should discontinue the royal jelly and baby aspirin now:blush:
The thing is my first medical appointment with an obstetritian is next Monday so I was wondering what to do in the meantime:wacko:
Input most appreciated!


----------



## LLbean

gatoverde said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!
> I'm sorry I haven't read the whole thread so this could have been asked before but I was wondering if I should discontinue the royal jelly and baby aspirin now:blush:
> The thing is my first medical appointment with an obstetritian is next Monday so I was wondering what to do in the meantime:wacko:
> Input most appreciated!

I would stop... the baby aspirin is to help implantation and seeing as how your HCG is up (hence the BFP) you don't need it any more


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Whilst we wait for our own TTC and Pregnancy forum for the Over 35s, I've started a new group in the Pregnancy Forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/590420-over-35-pregnant.html#post10181129

Feel free to join in.

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

pip7890 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Whilst we wait for our own TTC and Pregnancy forum for the Over 35s, I've started a new group in the Pregnancy Forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/590420-over-35-pregnant.html#post10181129
> 
> Feel free to join in.
> 
> Pip x

Hopefully soon I can join you Pip :winkwink:


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> pip7890 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Whilst we wait for our own TTC and Pregnancy forum for the Over 35s, I've started a new group in the Pregnancy Forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/590420-over-35-pregnant.html#post10181129
> 
> Feel free to join in.
> 
> Pip x
> 
> Hopefully soon I can join you Pip :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yay!! I'm looking to live vicariously through those with BFP and can't wait to get there myself!:hugs:


----------



## BEG19

pip7890 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Whilst we wait for our own TTC and Pregnancy forum for the Over 35s, I've started a new group in the Pregnancy Forum: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/590420-over-35-pregnant.html#post10181129
> 
> Feel free to join in.
> 
> Pip x

Perfect. I'm on my way!!! :)


----------



## inkdchick

LLbean i was told my a pharmacist that asprin 75mg (Or low dose) causes early m/c's so i had to stop taking it and i was presecribed it years ago after my heart operations. least to say i havent suffered anymore early m/c since i stopped taking it. the risk seems to be higher in over 35's. Just be careful hun as i had 8 early m/c's in 24months and have now gone on to acupuncture and agnus castus instead and i am so much healthier good luck hun i didnt want to scare you but thought it was best to jsut let you know what i found out.


----------



## pip7890

Have a great holiday inkdchick. 

Pip x


----------



## LLbean

inkdchick said:


> LLbean i was told my a pharmacist that asprin 75mg (Or low dose) causes early m/c's so i had to stop taking it and i was presecribed it years ago after my heart operations. least to say i havent suffered anymore early m/c since i stopped taking it. the risk seems to be higher in over 35's. Just be careful hun as i had 8 early m/c's in 24months and have now gone on to acupuncture and agnus castus instead and i am so much healthier good luck hun i didnt want to scare you but thought it was best to jsut let you know what i found out.

Thank you!!!

I could not say I had a MC as I never got a BFP but I did have such heavy bleeding that it scared me enough not to take it again LOL. I had read somewhere that it helped with implantation so that is why I took it, but I really hope I did not miscarry... I don't believe I did but my period was like bloody murder... severely overflowed pads, leaked EVERYWHERE and ginormous clots just falling out of me that were gelatinous...ugh I mean really, like a crime scene LOL


----------



## pdmcd17

Hello ladies
an inspiring forum. Pip thanks for telling me about it
I am 39 turning 40 in aug, OH is 41. I have a DS 15 and DD almost 17(june). We have been TTC since dec when i got my merina out- it took almost 4 months for my periods to come back, not sure if I have regulated yet. I was on depo for 2 shots so that could have a factor. 

It is nice to hear the postitive stories and baby dust to everyone


----------



## pip7890

Hello!!!

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## xck30

I am new here... 
I am from Greece, I do not speak english very good (so, don't mock me :hugs:), but i can understand 

I'd like to share my story with you
I am 40+ to 41 and my DH 36...
26 October 2003: My marriage 
June 2004: After several months of TTC and because my own character ... I started searching ... my DH had 6 million were ... If I remember 18% motility ... OligoAsthenoTeratospemia commonly OAT
November 2004: SURGERY varicocele 
November 2005: unexpected natural conception ... but unfortunately ectopic. Christmas Eve, I lose my right fallopian tube, but fortunately not my life. 
February 2007 - May 2007 - August 2007: 3 ICSI ... with incomplete examination ... (No test for my thyroid) and inadequate care ... and with the same short protocol.
Meanwhile between the second and third attempt, in June 2007 ... After a diagnostic hysteroscopy, IDENTIFIED polyps one centimeter ... which and removed ... Before the third attempt ICSI ... we saw that the 3cm fibroid has reached 8cm 
And then I decide I get my life in my hands ...(because the professor paid no attention to me)
November 2007: I removed the fibroids and found that I had/have Hashimoto ...
thyroxine immediately started ...
April 2008: Although I insisted that my thyroid was the problem ... and 2nd doctor, also, ignore me
Of course, the fourth attempt (ICSI) was 0! ...
October 2008: e-mail and telephone to the doctor who changed my life ..
February 2009: ICSI protocol with competitors ... and CORTISONE
October 29, 2009: My DD is in my hands
November 2010: Transfer FET of my DD brothers and first HCG 599! 
January 2011: 13th week of pregnancy termination due to multiple congenital anomalies

And here I am
Stressed and confused...but not ungrateful...
but I want so bad to give to my DD a brother/sister
My cycle is upside down
I'd like to continue naturally....
last month hormones
FSH 10,8
LH 7,8
E2 38
but this cycle... was 23 days long...

I'm thinking of pre-seed...
I am taking evecare, and my DH addyzoa (ayuverda) 

thank you for listening
I am so glad I found you...:hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Welcome xck30!

Pip x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Xck30, I am so glad that you stood your ground and found a real doctor who would listen and check you out. You have had a hard road but it isn't over yet. Most of us have had to work at it and many have had loss(es) along the way but I am sure with your determination that you will make it. Good luck to you.


----------



## xck30

thank you
I really fell better, because I found you...
I am so grateful for my DD
and I know that trying for second child... seems a little bit... ungrateful

thank you again

PS. It is so difficult to express myself cause the language...
but i am here... listening and happy for your BFP... and pregnancies


----------



## LLbean

xck30 said:


> thank you
> I really fell better, because I found you...
> I am so grateful for my DD
> and I know that trying for second child... seems a little bit... ungrateful
> 
> thank you again
> 
> PS. It is so difficult to express myself cause the language...
> but i am here... listening and happy for your BFP... and pregnancies

I think your English is very good but I understand what you are saying, it is also my 3rd language... but keep at it, I promise you it will get easier and you will be so much more comfortable with it.

By the way, trying for a second child is not ungrateful at all :flower: it only means you have a wonderful child already and you would want to bring another lovely soul into the world to bless us all with :winkwink:


----------



## xck30

u r so kind
I am writing to greek forums specially for IVF matters
I learned lots of things for this... I really ... I want to forget it... I don;t want to be a doctor...but came...

Now... i am going to finish my researc for MSc for the National Scool of Public Health
The theme is "Women's Satisfaction of ART Centers in Greece"

I think I need a couple of days...:wacko:
and then 
I'll be all yours...:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow, I just found this forum and have read through all the threads. I am 43 and TTC for the first. Unfortunately am single but my ex has volunteered as I know he will make a great Dad and he is equally up for it :) 

haven't really got to grips with all the abbreviations yet but first ovulation will be next weekend so going to give that a try to start off with.

I have 8 friends who have had babies naturally in their 40s so I think maybe I am fooling myself that this is likely to happen to me relatively easily! But reading all the threads about ages trying and m/cs I'm now feeling it is a bit more unlikely...


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Wow, I just found this forum and have read through all the threads. I am 43 and TTC for the first. Unfortunately am single but my ex has volunteered as I know he will make a great Dad and he is equally up for it :)
> 
> haven't really got to grips with all the abbreviations yet but first ovulation will be next weekend so going to give that a try to start off with.
> 
> I have 8 friends who have had babies naturally in their 40s so I think maybe I am fooling myself that this is likely to happen to me relatively easily! But reading all the threads about ages trying and m/cs I'm now feeling it is a bit more unlikely...

Well don't let that get to you, everyone is different. I have known many women who do conceive at a higher age and quickly and carry to full term so, don't let that get you down. The successful one's are less likely to look for forums like this and post about it so that is why you read more about MC and such here. Rooting for you! :happydance:


----------



## CheshirePanda

good luck butterfly67... its a different world on this forum isn't it? I just joined and there are so many people on who seem to know so much about it all! its really good to hear you know of 8 people conceiving at 40plus.... sharing info like that is cheering!


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Panda, yes it seems sometimes like all my friends have waited til now! Just hoping I can be number 9!


----------



## xck30

hi girls
cross the finger for all of us


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Keep thinking positive, ladies. Just because some of us have made it as far as we have doesn't mean we are leaving you behind. Just think of us as a bigger cheering section. :)

Where there is life, there is hope. I know you will make it.


----------



## dmama

Hi ladies

I am between IVF cycles and so we used Preseed and Instead Cups (dp has low sperm count) and are hoping for success with a natural cycle this month.
I am 7dpo and had a huge temp dip which is totally atypical for my luteal phase...However, I am still not sure about it because coming off of all the IVF meds, I am not sure what to expect for the cycle this month...

Anyway, I hope for a BFP this cycle, otherwise, I go back to IVF in June...
I also hope for BFP for all of you and for those of you with BFP already, I wish you a big Congrats!

BTW How do you ladies get your fancy signatures--I don't see where it allows you to put them in on here....

Baby dust!!


----------



## LLbean

dmama said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am between IVF cycles and so we used Preseed and Instead Cups (dp has low sperm count) and are hoping for success with a natural cycle this month.
> I am 7dpo and had a huge temp dip which is totally atypical for my luteal phase...However, I am still not sure about it because coming off of all the IVF meds, I am not sure what to expect for the cycle this month...
> 
> Anyway, I hope for a BFP this cycle, otherwise, I go back to IVF in June...
> I also hope for BFP for all of you and for those of you with BFP already, I wish you a big Congrats!
> 
> BTW How do you ladies get your fancy signatures--I don't see where it allows you to put them in on here....
> 
> Baby dust!!

under USER CP there is a place that says EDIT SIGNATURE...there you can create your signature

If you wanted Tickers and stuff there are a ton of sites that have them so you need to go there and create them and they will give you the code to grab and use in your signature

Welcome!


----------



## dmama

BFN for me :nope:

On to IVF #2....Let's pray by July I will have that elusive BFP and healthy baby!!


----------



## Butterfly67

dmama said:


> BFN for me :nope:
> 
> On to IVF #2....Let's pray by July I will have that elusive BFP and healthy baby!!

Sending you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: dmama and hope you get a BFP soon.


----------



## CrazyforYou

Hi everyone :wave:

I'm 38 with DS 18, DS 16, and DD 14. Now TTC with new partner, 40, no children. Just started this weekend so think we missed ovulation, so not expecting anything to happen. Actually quite sceptical that it will happen at all at my age, but this is a great thread full of hope, so you never know.

Thanks ladies :thumbup:


----------



## jellybaby25

I am 44 and after 4 months of TTC have conceived naturally. I am now7 weeks pregnant and praying that all goes ok as I know there are high odds of miscarriage. 

Just letting you all know that us oldies can still get pregnant and anyone still trying should not give up hope!


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Jellybaby25, be sure to post it on the BFP sticky! It is in the 35 and over thread, right at the top....or click here Over 35 BFP Sticky!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## CrazyforYou

jellybaby25 said:


> I am 44 and after 4 months of TTC have conceived naturally. I am now7 weeks pregnant and praying that all goes ok as I know there are high odds of miscarriage.
> 
> Just letting you all know that us oldies can still get pregnant and anyone still trying should not give up hope!

Lovely news! 

Congratulations :happydance:

xx


----------



## Butterfly67

jellybaby25 said:


> I am 44 and after 4 months of TTC have conceived naturally. I am now7 weeks pregnant and praying that all goes ok as I know there are high odds of miscarriage.
> 
> Just letting you all know that us oldies can still get pregnant and anyone still trying should not give up hope!

That's brilliant Jellybaby, congrats, really helps to hear things like that to keep me optimistic :)


----------



## Wendalina

Hi all, 

I'm 42 and TTC #2. I had my DS at 39 (13 days short of my 40th b-day). We just started last month after I had my copper IUD removed. We are also using acupuncture.


----------



## Love2011

Omi said:


> I was just wondering, really.. How many of you are TTC au natural, having no meds (clomid etc), no nothing just you and him, a few magic potions and a prayer?
> 
> Omi xxx :kiss:

:thumbup::baby::baby::flower: Hello all,
I 'm now at 41 I'm the proud mother of beautiful ,healthy 4 month old, twin girls after using clearblue & pregnancy vits. It was a spontaneous pregnancy. 7 years after a huge myomectomy for fibroids, Hope this gives hope to everyone. xxxx:cloud9:


----------



## Love2011

Omi said:


> I was just wondering, really.. How many of you are TTC au natural, having no meds (clomid etc), no nothing just you and him, a few magic potions and a prayer?
> 
> So, except for the cbfm, a few sticks here and there and the trusty prenatal, that's pretty much us. Anyone else?
> Omi xxx :kiss:

:thumbup::baby::baby::flower: Hello all,
I 'm now at 41 I'm the proud mother of beautiful ,healthy 4 month old, twin girls after using clearblue & both of us using pregnancy vits. It was a spontaneous pregnancy. 7 years after a huge myomectomy for fibroids, Hope this gives hope to everyone. xxxx:cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

which vitamins were you using Love2011?


----------



## 44andHoping

OM gosh .. just found this thread. Looks like it's made for me!! :thumbup:

I'm 44 (45 in August) DH is 42.

No kids (yet). We met, fell in total love late in life 2 yrs ago .. got married in April 2011 and that's about as long as we've been TTC for. No luck so far. Never seen a BFP. Dont know what I'd do if I saw one :dohh:

I ended up getting checked out last year as I kinda knew at my age it probably was going to be a little more difficult. Saw a Dr who just did a annual pap screen, usual bloodwork, by this time I had only been TTC for 3 months. He told me to keep trying and come back the following YEAR(!) if no success. Well after discovering my pap/labs were all normal I got very close to my best pal "google" and did my own homework.

Comes to find out everything everyone here already knew. Prob not going to happen right away. Since my hubby is in the military we are always afraid he might be deployed and as time was tick tick tickin away I ended up really trying to pin point my O days and reeeally got to know my body. 
Had abolutely NO CLUE about a womans menstrual cycle and what actually goes on and that it really only is a 24 hr window. :blush:

Anyways, went to a new Dr earlier this month as still nothing after all this time. He ran some tests (prolactin, thyroid and I believe one other Im unsure of which all came back great. He told me it doesnt appear I am peri-menopausal)...then referred me to an Ob Gyn where he would send over the current labs and go from there.
Apointment is set for the 27th Feb. My n the hubs cant wait!! Im hoping to have some answers within the next few months. 

Sorry...bit long-winded. But I will be following this thread. Gives me some genuine HOPE for having a baby this late in my life. 

CONGRATS to all you lovley ladies who've managed success!!! :happydance:


----------



## 44andHoping

.....forgot to add:

All I am currently taking is Prenatals, CoQ10 (just started that one), trying preseed for the first month this month, and pretty much thats about it!

I generally have a 27 days cycle (although last month had a weird period that came at day 23, and prompted my Dr appointment)

Im currently 9DPO today....and most definately keeping F & Ts Xed!!


----------



## joanne40

Hi 44and hoping...........I'm 9dpo today as well!! I commented on this thread when it began over a year ago!!
I'm 42 now and ttc number 5 for 5 months, no luck yet. Had my DD 9 months ago, got my bfp 5 weeks before my 41st birthday. 
So lets hope its our month!
Jo x


----------

